# Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fired



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

> Former WWE superstar Kenn Doane spoke with SEScoops.com and spoke about a number of controversial topics, including John Cena being the “Tiger Woods” of WWE and breaking up his engagement to Mickie James (which led to the demise of Doane & James’ WWE careers), Cena trying to get Randy Orton fired from WWE, his experience in the Spirit Squad, how WWE has changed since he left in 2008 and much more.
> 
> *Note From Kenn*: “_First and foremost before reading this interview if your going to say “Your a cheerleader” or make comments of how I got beat in matches then your probably too uneducated and immature to continue so please hit the back button located at the top left of your webpage now. And now lets begin…_”
> 
> ...



Source : sescoops.com


Edit: 



> - Kenn Doane says that his speaking up against John Cena for sleeping with Mickie James and other Divas and ring rats, then sabotaging Doane's career, has gotten him nothing but positive feedback from those within the industry. Doane posted on Twitter:
> 
> _Thanks for tweets from positive to negative Nothing but positive from those in the 'biz' and in the know
> 
> ...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

The most shocking part of this story is how in the hell Dykstra got with Mickie James.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Kenny Dykstra: WWE Star


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

And WWE probably fired Doane because he dared to be offended by some guy fucking his girlfriend. #MattHardyVersion2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Despite what many people think, I thought Kenny had potential. I was a fan of him as KD.


----------



## HHH - The King (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Ken Doane was at his best during his OVW run along with punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Who the hell is this dude?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



> James’ relationship with Cena briefly turned into a WWE storyline in mid-2008, but ceased once the two broke up. They, however, remained friends as late as May 2009, with James proclaiming then during an interview with GoErie.com that Cena was *‘one of her road pals.’*
> “I hang out with John. He’s a sweetheart, and he’s very personable,” James said.


Road pals huh? First thing comes to mind........:


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who the hell is this dude?


Remember the Spirit Squad?


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who the hell is this dude?


Don't worry. You don't need to know.
He was a very fotgettable wrestler.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

I just lost a ton of respect for Mickie James. Of all the guys to hop in the sack with why that douche Cena? WHY?!?!?!?! Cena might actually be a bigger douche than even I thought and I can't stand the guy. My opinion is laced with hater-aide I admit, but recent revelations about refusing to lose at all for stretches of time, hypocrisy about steroids, and sleeping with co-workers while married. Its time to put someone else in his spot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



sesshomaru said:


> Remember the Spirit Squad?


Only Ziggles made it out of that, right?


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Kenny was a nobody.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Brye said:


> Despite what many people think, I thought Kenny had potential. I was a fan of him as KD.


This. The guy had potential imo.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Watch Cena and Mickie not get anywhere near the amount of hatred and criticism Melina got for the whole Batista thing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Mike Zybyszko said:


> I just lost a ton of respect for Mickie James. Of all the guys to hop in the sack with why that douche Cena? WHY?!?!?!?! Cena might actually be a bigger douche than even I thought and I can't stand the guy. My opinion is laced with hater-aide I admit, but recent revelations about refusing to lose at all for stretches of time, hypocrisy about steroids, and sleeping with co-workers while married. Its time to put someone else in his spot.


Did you miss the part where it said Cena and Mickie broke up _before_ he got married, about two months to be exact.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Mqwar said:


> Kenny was a nobody.



He beat Ric Flair.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Adultery huh? If so...

What a role model John Cena is! Cheating bastard.

Remember kids, loyalty!

The WWE sure knows how to pick stars of the company. From ego maniac steroids Hogan, to drug addict HBK, to wife beater Austin, to roid boy, won't put over for crap John Cheater. 

For the record I like all the guys I mentioned but Cena. I'm just saying.... our "face of the company" guys are never without controversy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

he's lying. Orton did it and then Orton kicked his ass.



> In Australia about 3-4 years ago 10 of us were in a bar the night after the last show of the tour. Dykstra was being very disrespectful to me, and I told him he was and that if he persisted I would slap the piss out of him. When I first got called up I wouldn't even 'joke' with guys cause I was just happy to be in the same lockeroom and I didn't want to step on any toes. Well, he was very drunk, hence the warning I gave him. Anyways he persisted. I slapped him with my palm as hard as i could upside his temple. he hit the floor hard giving him a knot on his forhead. mickie was there. she was furious with me (at the time till she learned what a prick he actually was) I literally felt so bad I helped him back to the hotel via taxi and helped him clean up to catch the bus to the airport to fly home from the tour. He was out cold at least 5 minutes, he pissed himself in the taxi to the hotel, and vomited out the window. I'd guess 6 or 7 of the boys at the bar that i wrestle with, saw it, can confirm it, and agreed that he got what he deserved. I guess if I was called out on being bitch slapped from a guy that is 10 times more talented then I am, and for good reason, I'd deny it too, lol. good riddance Dykstra, lmao oh, and I haven't lost sleep over him, actually haven't thought of him till I came across the thread. again, lmao!
> 
> rko








laugh-out-loud said:


> Watch Cena and Mickie not get anywhere near the amount of hatred and criticism Melina got for the whole Batista thing.


Mickie didn't sleep with Mike Knox. :kobe


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Ken Doane sucks but this sounds believable. Cena marks gonna be upset though.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



scrilla said:


> he's lying. Orton did it and then Orton kicked his ass.


Randy Orton posted on a wrestling forum?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Bl0ndie said:


> Randy Orton posted on a wrestling forum?


He used to post in a fan-site a couple of years ago. He also posted his side of the Mr. Kennedy story and their fallout there.

And speaking of Orton, I've actually heard rumors that he and Mickie used to be together from 2007-2008 and Orton treated her like dirt.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

yeah he hit it before Cena. god Mickie was more like a #rag than a #rat

also according to Dave she was a little psycho and couldn't let Cena go. at least sleeping her way to the top worked out great for her though, right?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

My personal opinion on Kenny aside let's check out his allegations. First off its not adultery if he wasn't married yet, if Mickie & John screwed then they were both cheating on whomever they were dating but "adultery" is a term for married folks. I just wanted to throw that tidbit out there for people who don't know what adultery is. 

Second is: the reports I've seen state that Cena is the one who initiated the divorce, which says that his wife isn't leaving him, but he's leaving her! That's very important because KD is acting as if Liz found out and started divorce proceedings, that's not the way its been portrayed so far. 

Third: if Cena fucked his GF (as he claims) he ruined his own credibility. That pretty much means anything he says about Cena is tainted in personal hatred/dislike and thus can't be trusted. 

All in all KD was being groomed to be a future player and then all of that just halted in the middle of his feud with Flair, perhaps there is some truth to this because KD & Cena were working together (I remember they had a good match for the strap on RAW once) and KD & The Spirit Squad was mixing it up with real heavyweights like HBK & Triple H. Then all of a sudden it was all gone, when people go from sugar to shit that quickly I always assume politics. 

But like I said earlier his credibility is tainted drastically by his own admission so whatever. If Cena fucked your girl get over it. This had to have been 5 or 6 years ago you should have had a whole new stable of hoes by now KD.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Regardless of his lack of relevancy in the WWE, it doesn't disprove anything he said.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Choke2Death said:


> He used to post in a fan-site a couple of years ago. He also posted his side of the Mr. Kennedy story and their fallout there.
> 
> And speaking of Orton, I've actually heard rumors that he and Mickie used to be together from 2007-2008 and Orton treated her like dirt.


I heard that Orton and Mickie only dated for about 6 months in late 2006 to about mid 2007 and after that she dated Cena pretty much after that until a couple of months prior to her move to Smackdown back in 2009.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Nicky > Kenny, heck even Mikey > Kenny. Mickie James is anyways above his level. Props to Cena.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



jonoaries said:


> My personal opinion on Kenny aside let's check out his allegations. First off its not adultery if he wasn't married yet, if Mickie & John screwed then they were both cheating on whomever they were dating but "adultery" is a term for married folks. I just wanted to throw that tidbit out there for people who don't know what adultery is.
> 
> Second is: the reports I've seen state that Cena is the one who initiated the divorce, which says that his wife isn't leaving him, but he's leaving her! That's very important because KD is acting as if Liz found out and started divorce proceedings, that's not the way its been portrayed so far.
> 
> ...


Definitely good points. I would not be shocked if it were true OR not true. It's still amusing stuff, and I think he has a right to be angry at Cena and Mickie James. Glad I never cared for that skank. 

And though it isn't technically adultery, it may as well have been if they broke up only two months prior to Cena's marriage.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

if you were Micky James you'd get wit Cena if you had the chance

Kenny Dykstra his whole gimmik was his age - "20 year old" Kenny Dykstra
when he turned 21 his push ended


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Anarchy™ said:


> The most shocking part of this story is how in the hell Dykstra got with Mickie James.


That is one of the great mysteries, isn't it. For some reason though, I can see him singing this after there first time








laugh-out-loud said:


> Watch Cena and Mickie not get anywhere near the amount of hatred and criticism Melina got for the whole Batista thing.


Sadly this.



Choke2Death said:


> Did you miss the part where it said Cena and Mickie broke up _before_ he got married, about two months to be exact.


Wanna beat most people will too?


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Choke2Death said:


> Did you miss the part where it said Cena and Mickie broke up _before_ he got married, about two months to be exact.


Yeah I guess I did. Doesn't change how I see Cena though. If he was such a stand up guy "rising above hate" he wouldn't sleep with a co-worker's girlfriend. Cena is a first class douche.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



DegenerateXX said:


> Definitely good points. I would not be shocked if it were true OR not true. It's still amusing stuff, and I think he has a right to be angry at Cena and Mickie James. Glad I never cared for that skank.
> 
> And though it isn't technically adultery, it may as well have been if they broke up only two months prior to Cena's marriage.


Hate to break it to you buddy but the majority of divas and knockouts both past and present were/are skanks. It's just the nature of the business.

Do you guys want to know sad thing about tall of this? After Cena's divorce is finalized if he were to call up Mickie wanting to get back with her I'm pretty certain that she'd dump poor old Magnus on the spot and grab all of her things and move in with Cena if that were to happen.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

I wouldn't doubt this. Anyone hear his interview a few years back on Stern? He was bragging up and down even about banging fatties. AND I MEAN FAT 300+ chicks haha. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6txXQES0AOM the 28 minute interview right there enjoy.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

*Why you did this to me Mickie, why ? :no:









Orton was with Mickie also :shocked:*


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Medo said:


> *Why you did this to me Mickie, why ? :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very interesting with this guy also saying Cena wanted Orton fired, and was pushing for his suspension too or whatever.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Mickie dated Joey Mercury too I think. I thought it was semi-interesting because this would have been at the time when Joey was in MNM, and given that Melina and Mickie apparently couldn't stand each other back then it must have made for some awkward moments, haha. Especially considering Melina goes on about how Joey was like an older brother to her.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

someone's butt hurt someone else from the spirit squad got the push instead of him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



laugh-out-loud said:


> Mickie dated Joey Mercury too I think. I thought it was semi-interesting because this would have been at the time when Joey was in MNM, and given that Melina and Mickie apparently couldn't stand each other back then it must have made for some awkward moments, haha. Especially considering Melina goes on about how Joey was like an older brother to her.


keep ignoring the ugly truth about Melina son.


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Just lost some respect for Mickie
But I'd still hit that and hey if cheating is something she does maybe I would have a chance lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

I seriously doubt anyone if 100% faithful backstage, baring a few. We keep hearing more and more of these stories and it becomes more apparant.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

That's some interesting shit. Mickie's sucha whore!


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



scrilla said:


> keep ignoring the ugly truth about Melina son.


Um, what? That post had nothing to do about me ignoring the 'truth'. Mickie dated Joey. Melina was close friends with Joey, travelled with him and says he was like family. Mickie and Melina didn't like each other.

I was just saying it would've made for some funny moments, but okay then.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Kentonbomb said:


> And WWE probably fired Doane because he dared to be offended by some guy fucking his girlfriend. #MattHardyVersion2


lol it's probably true. I remember these rumors before when Mickie was in WWE. They came up several times. 

Yet, Mickie's career was never ruined by "You screwed Kenny!" chants.

Which would've never happened because no one cares who the fuck he is...didn't then, don't now.



LordKain said:


> Hate to break it to you buddy but the majority of divas and knockouts both past and present were/are shanks. It's just the nature of the business.
> 
> Do you guys want to know sad thing about tall of this? After Cena's divorce is finalized if he were to call up Mickie wanting to get back with her I'm pretty certain that she'd dump poor old Magnus on the spot and grab all of her things and move in with Cena if that were to happen.


I don't like to use the term "skanks" because I think its awesome if women are having sex with different guys as long as they use protection etc... but other than that I agree with this post.

ALSO--It never ceases to amuse me that people are ~shocked~ and ~appalled~ or ~surprised~ that a diva or wrestler had an affair, slept with 6 people at once, got a train ran on them etc etc etc when this is an industry where prior to getting hired many of the women worked as exotic dancers, were escorts, or--do we need to link Mickie's Jenny Jone's segment? What about her pornographic photos? 

And people are shocked they'd have a liberal attitude towards sex and relationships? Why?

You really think someone that got signed when they were 19 years old and their job description included getting in front of thousands of strangers on television and stripping off their clothes is squeamish about sex? These are women in their early twenties. I don't deride them for it, but come on. We all knew people like this in high school/college etc and they had nothing against multiple sex partners.

You're talking about a profession where part of the job description includes showing your tits and ass on television. Are you seriously surprised at Mickie here? Her entire gimmick when she started was showing off her ass in thongs and before that she did porno shots...just like Lita was a stripper, did the thong thing and Trish took plenty of photos just barely covering her breasts in her underwear.

Why is any of this shocking?


----------



## MisterForth (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Why wait this long to drop this bombshell?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



MisterForth said:


> Why wait this long to drop this bombshell?


Because he wants attention




Crowking said:


> lol it's probably true. I remember these rumors before when Mickie was in WWE. They came up several times.
> 
> Yet, Mickie's career was never ruined by "You screwed Kenny!" chants.
> 
> ...


Because deep down, the fans want to believe that thier favorite wrestlers have high standards and would never do stuff like this. Forgeting quite often that people are people, not matter what


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Crowking said:


> ALSO--It never ceases to amuse me that people are ~shocked~ and ~appalled~ or ~surprised~ that a diva or wrestler had an affair, slept with 6 people at once, got a train ran on them etc etc etc when this is an industry where prior to getting hired many of the women worked as exotic dancers, were escorts, or--do we need to link Mickie's Jenny Jone's segment? What about her pornographic photos?
> 
> And people are shocked they'd have a liberal attitude towards sex and relationships? Why?
> 
> ...


You know what's even more funny about Mickie being a ridiculously skanky whore (nude photos, being slutty, etc.) is that she's a known conservative/republican and has attended the republican convention in the past. LoL! That twat is ANYTHING but "conservative"!


----------



## MarkAndProud (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



jaw2929 said:


> You know what's even more funny about Mickie being a ridiculously skanky whore (nude photos, being slutty, etc.) is that she's a known conservative/republican and has attended the republican convention in the past. LoL! That twat is ANYTHING but "conservative"!


Ever heard of fiscal conservatives?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



laugh-out-loud said:


> Watch Cena and Mickie not get anywhere near the amount of hatred and criticism Melina got for the whole Batista thing.


^(Y)

Dont you just love biased fans?

I dont blame Mick, but I mean at least dump the guy first. Common courtesy.

Side Note: If Mickie turned into a stage 5 clinger after Cena tossed her to the curve that could say a lot about his sex skills. :yum:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



jaw2929 said:


> You know what's even more funny about Mickie being a ridiculously skanky whore (nude photos, being slutty, etc.) is that she's a known conservative/republican and has attended the republican convention in the past. LoL! That twat is ANYTHING but "conservative"!


Vince is a Replublican too. Remember all the shit he has done and wanted to do and let that sink it


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



iHoneyBea said:


> ^(Y)
> 
> Dont you just love biased fans?
> 
> ...


Biased? Mickie James didn't fuck Mike Knox. John Cena and Randy Orton are SUPERSTARS not fat hairy weirdos.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



scrilla said:


> Biased? Mickie James didn't fuck Mike Knox. John Cena and Randy Orton are SUPERSTARS not fat hairy weirdos.


I've always heard Knox was a nice guy irl and that he and Melina dated back in OVW. 

Not everyone is just like their gimmick on TV.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



MarkAndProud said:


> Ever heard of fiscal conservatives?


I don't care. You get the point.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Crowking said:


> I've always heard Knox was a nice guy irl and that he and Melina dated back in OVW.
> 
> Not everyone is just like their gimmick on TV.


nah he hit it in 2011 and JoMo watched.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



scrilla said:


> Biased? Mickie James didn't fuck Mike Knox. John Cena and Randy Orton are SUPERSTARS not fat hairy weirdos.


So Mickie sleeping around is fine because there's 6 figures attached to the dick, but because Melina sleeps with normal guys she gets shamed?

Makes sense....in your world.

Sleeping around is sleeping around no matter what the guys/girls status is. If people wanna call Melina a whore then Mickie should get the same treatment.

Matter of fact let's just end this now and call every diva a whore because they're all fucking wrestlers, or have at some point according to fans and dirt sheets.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



iHoneyBea said:


> So Mickie sleeping around is fine because there's 6 figures attached to the dick, but because Melina sleeps with normal guys she gets shamed?
> 
> Makes sense....in your world.
> 
> ...


We should call the wrestlers whores too. Whoring knows no gender


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



virus21 said:


> We should call the wrestlers whores too. Whoring knows no gender


In the WWE, everybody's a fucking whore.

Even Cena who girls think is Mr. Perfect admitted to being one.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Anarchy™ said:


> The most shocking part of this story is how in the hell Dykstra got with Mickie James.


Or why the hell anyone would want to be with her.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



joshman82 said:


> someone's butt hurt someone else from the spirit squad got the push instead of him.


Who would have thought...


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



RyanPelley said:


> Or why the hell anyone would want to be with her.


Must like that Arby's, it IS good mood food.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Mickie was on Jenny Jones? Link please....


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Crowking said:


> I've always heard Knox was a nice guy irl and that he and Melina dated back in OVW.
> 
> Not everyone is just like their gimmick on TV.


I think Melina dated him when they were both involved in the SoCal indie scene, which I'm guessing is how the rumours started. She met JoMo at Tough Enough 3 but didn't start dating him till later on because they were both in relationships when they first met.

Anyways, be it Mickie or Melina or Cena or anyone else, we don't REALLY know their situations beyond a couple of names, so we can't really form proper judgements based on that. At the same time it really shouldn't come as a shock if a lot of them do sleep around, as people have said. Not only is it showbusiness, but being contracted to WWE means you're on the road for the bulk of the year, constantly around the same group of men and women. It's going to happen.

If they're promiscuous then big deal, and if they're unfaithful then yeah, it's probably a bad idea, but let THEM deal with it. Like a lot of other people I'm just bothered by the hypocrisy with regards to everything. Why is one person a whore and another person isn't? And if Mickie and Melina and Kelly are 'rats' then what kind of animals are the countless guys who are just as loose as they are, if not a lot more so?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

You guys are acting like you wouldn't cheat on your girl friends if Mickey james came up to ya'll and said "fuck me"

I would cheat on my girl with james or vicky guerrero if I could xD


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Dark_Link said:


> You guys are acting like you wouldn't cheat on your girl friends if Mickey james came up to ya'll and said "fuck me"
> 
> I would cheat on my girl with james or vicky guerrero if I could xD


If I were a guy I wouldn't.

Why cheat when the SMART thing to do would be just dump the girlfriend and then sleep with them; all fun and none of the guilt.

That's where some men fuck up and end up getting in trouble.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

People involved in the wrestling industry seem to be endlessly stupid.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

*Ahh yeah, I remember the whole John Cena-Mickie James rumour, that must have been during Cena's marriage. Poor show John, poor show.*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Wait....Cena split from James 4 months before he tied the knot? Etc?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



iHoneyBea said:


> If I were a guy I wouldn't.
> 
> Why cheat when the SMART thing to do would be just dump the girlfriend and then sleep with them; all fun and none of the guilt.
> 
> That's where some men fuck up and end up getting in trouble.


Pfft. I'm willing to bet most women would fuck Orton, Cena etc... if they got a chance to do so.

Sexiness knows no gender.

I'm not saying YOU would do this however...just most men and women.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Dark_Link said:


> You guys are acting like you wouldn't cheat on your girl friends if Mickey james came up to ya'll and said "fuck me"
> 
> I would cheat on my girl with james or vicky guerrero if I could xD


I don't have a girl, so it wouldn't be a problem. THough Mickie James asking me to fuck her would be. Im not exactly good looking


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Crowking said:


> Pfft. I'm willing to bet most women would fuck Orton, Cena etc... if they got a chance to do so.
> 
> Sexiness knows no gender.
> 
> I'm not saying YOU would do this however...just most men and women.


Orton's not my type, but I would jump Cena no problem.

Just not behind my boyfriend's back.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Kenn really has no right to complain about his girlfriend in the wrestling business backstage going with a wrestler higher up on the food chain. I'm sure if Tommy Dreamer was dating Beulah in WWE and Stone Cold wanted Tommy's sloppy seconds and Beulah was unloyal and went with it there wouldn't be much Dreamer could do about it aside from make jealous, ex-employee angered comments that are baseless. I don't feel bad for Kenn Doane and Cena did nothing wrong. Mickie James is the person he should be mad at the most. Anybody would bang her, even a gay man and being with Kenn made her feel like finding more meat than just his tiny dick ass.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Figures Kenny hates Cena because he NTR'd his ass. I thought there was an actual reason there for a second.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

ugh! Now I have more reason to hate Cena. He is the reason the WWE fired the best Diva by far.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

I wonder if "John Cena" is Kenny-code for "many ring rats". Must be.

Yawn, next.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



JTB33b said:


> ugh! Now I have more reason to hate Cena. He is the reason the WWE fired the best Diva by far.


Ah No. One of the main reasons why Mickie got released was because she had gotten arrogant, complacent and lazy in her backstage attitude and work rate in the ring. Had nothing to do with Cena. In likely hood I'm sure your still willing to blame him for it though.


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



jonoaries said:


> Mickie was on Jenny Jones? Link please....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKxISmuJc-o&feature=youtube_g


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

who gives a flying fuck

one's the biggest star in wrestling, the other is a jobless hack. story over.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



LordKain said:


> Ah No. One of the main reasons why Mickie got released was because she had gotten arrogant, complacent and lazy in her backstage attitude and work rate in the ring. Had nothing to do with Cena. In likely hood I'm sure your still willing to blame him for it though.


Also the fact that the WWE was going in a "different direction" with their divas division e.g. not actually having them wrestle proper matches any more.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



LordKain said:


> Ah No. One of the main reasons why Mickie got released was because she had gotten arrogant, complacent and lazy in her backstage attitude and work rate in the ring. Had nothing to do with Cena. In likely hood I'm sure your still willing to blame him for it though.


How quickly people forget how her ring work had deteriorated, and no she wasn't fat, but it was obvious her shape had changed, and possibly her interest in wrestling for WWE.

Remember that match with Gail where there was a botch, Gail was injured, and she forced her around the ring very dangerously until the end of the match? Then a report came out from Meltzer about WWE brass being very angry at Mickie over her unprofessional behavior in the ring.

Not to mention, it seemed almost every other week there was some story about her having attitude. I don't think the Piggie James story came out of no where. I believe that WWE is an ass to its female talent, but I also think that this was a case of James and WWE not seeing eye to eye and lashing out at one another. Refusal to compromise over the music and showing up late for events was the final straw that led to her firing.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Tombstoned said:


> Also the fact that the WWE was going in a "different direction" with their divas division e.g. not actually having them wrestle proper matches any more.


Replacing there female wrestlers with models wasn't exactly a smart decision on there behalf now was it? Although in all fairness once Trish and Lita retired they both pretty much took the entire division with them.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Thank god this twat Kenny Dykstra got fired. Was annoying as fuck


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

I am so glad i wasn´t watching wrestling back then. Haven´t missed a thing about that nobody kenny.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



RyanPelley said:


> Who would have thought...


exactly!!! i remember the big buzz was that kenny was going to end up getting the push etc...i guess you can say they tried...but he just couldnt get over. then he went on a dating show to try and date cindy margolis...and lost in the finals. poor guy...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Kentonbomb said:


> And WWE probably fired Doane because he dared to be offended by some guy fucking his girlfriend. #MattHardyVersion2


Awww crap beat me to it


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Is this the guy Orton bitch slapped :lmao:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Looks like someone is trying to get themselves over.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



LordKain said:


> Replacing there female wrestlers with models wasn't exactly a smart decision on there behalf now was it? Although in all fairness once Trish and Lita retired they both pretty much took the entire division with them.


Do people forget that before Trish and Lita were the top two women in the company (before the years 2002, 2003 and 2004 when women's wrestling seemed like it actually mattered in the WWE) that we had a roster with the likes of Sable and The Kat and a whole bunch of other models doing nothing but bra and panties matches? 

People act like the Divas division was pure gold. It wasn't even gold during the years when they actually seemed like they were giving a shit bout it.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

High school gossip, who gives a shit


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

The Rock could do a whole new Rock Concert based on what this dude has said. 

I'm not gonna hate on the guy. He's prolly just sick of the WWE making Cena out to be a saint. Like all of us are.


----------



## MisterForth (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



WashingtonD said:


> High school gossip, who gives a shit


Shhh. Don't let logic ruin such good fun.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Mr. Snrub said:


> who gives a flying fuck
> 
> one's the biggest star in wrestling, the other is a jobless hack. story over.


No, he is not the biggest star in wrestling. He is the biggest star of his generation. Looking at the fact that the midcarders of former generations were more interesting, exciting, drew more money, ratings and fans it´s obvious that Cena is not even in the top 10.
That´s like releasing the whole roster except Hornswoggle, hiring 20 midgets and giving Hornswoggle a 5 year WWE championship reign and call him one of the biggest stars in wrestling because he dominated WWE for 5 years.
Once again, Cena is and will never be one of the biggest stars in wrestling, he is just a star of his generation what btw sucks


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Let's be real, most divas, and even the male talent are promiscuous. Kelly Kelly, Mickie, Melina, Lita, etc are glorified ring rats.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

And I believe Kenny was buried because of the Cena/Mickie thing. He was heavily pushed at 19, and a total jobber at 20-21, right around the time all of this was happening. It's hard to believe the dude is only 26.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Kenny Dykstra obviously wasent pleasing Mickie enough for her to go off and date John Cena


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kenny Dykstra obviously wasent pleasing Mickie enough for her to go off and date John Cena


Well, she should have left him and not done it behind his back. Pretty shitty to do that, the guy was only 19 too, I'm sure he trusted her. They were engaged after all. Oh well, Karma is a bitch, and Mickie got the same treatment a few years later.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Would this be around the time Mickie was still wearing miniskirts to the ring?

If so, I wouldn't say no.

Fuck, I wouldn't say no either way.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

I mean, if you're going to trust a woman, it should probably not be a chick with naked pictures on the internet of her shoving a high heel shoe up another man's ass. Just saying.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Walk-In said:


> I mean, if you're going to trust a woman, it should probably not be a chick with naked pictures on the internet of her shoving a high heel shoe up another man's ass. Just saying.


I suppose that's a fair point, lol.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Walk-In said:


> I mean, if you're going to trust a woman, it should probably not be a chick with naked pictures on the internet of her shoving a high heel shoe up another man's ass. Just saying.


This is the smartest thing I've read in weeks.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Don't care it their lives wrong or right. Mickie is still my favorite and you can't say if you got a chance with Mickie James you wouldn't take it? I be in her in aheartbeat.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Don't care it their lives wrong or right. Mickie is still my favorite and you can't say if you got a chance with Mickie James you wouldn't take it? I be in her in aheartbeat.


Of course I'd do her. But trusting her in a long term relationship. Prolly not.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

God, what a fucking irrelevant, bitter jackass.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Funny he says they dated then say they never dated just hooked up.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Crowking said:


> How quickly people forget how her ring work had deteriorated, and no she wasn't fat, but it was obvious her shape had changed, and possibly her interest in wrestling for WWE.
> 
> Remember that match with Gail where there was a botch, Gail was injured, and she forced her around the ring very dangerously until the end of the match? Then a report came out from Meltzer about WWE brass being very angry at Mickie over her unprofessional behavior in the ring.
> 
> Not to mention, it seemed almost every other week there was some story about her having attitude. I don't think the Piggie James story came out of no where. I believe that WWE is an ass to its female talent, but I also think that this was a case of James and WWE not seeing eye to eye and lashing out at one another. Refusal to compromise over the music and showing up late for events was the final straw that led to her firing.


I think one of the main reasons behind Mickie's decline in attitude and work rate had more to do with her wanting to retire early and setting herself up to be "Mrs Cena". That way she could of used Cena's connections in the music industry to further her own career it was really a win/win for her until Cena dumped her and got back together with Liz (whom he's currently divorcing) but hindsight being 20/20 he was probably better off with sticking with Mickie.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Crowking said:


> How quickly people forget how her ring work had deteriorated, and no she wasn't fat, but it was obvious her shape had changed, and possibly her interest in wrestling for WWE.
> 
> Remember that match with Gail where there was a botch, Gail was injured, and she forced her around the ring very dangerously until the end of the match? Then a report came out from Meltzer about WWE brass being very angry at Mickie over her unprofessional behavior in the ring.


Gail even said both was at fault not just Mickie. Mickie did try to protect Gail when the injury happen. I don't remember Mickie ever being out of shape either.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Dat Roast Beef.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Who's saying what now?


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

It could be a bit of bitterness, but Doane has no reason to lie. I dont doubt him. And lets not pretend we dont like hearing all this insider gossip. Its why we come online.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Gail even said both was at fault not just Mickie. Mickie did try to protect Gail when the injury happen. I don't remember Mickie ever being out of shape either.


I know they both said this but its obvious when you re-watch the match that Mickie was not behaving responsibly. She visibly lost her temper and started forcefully moving Gail around the ring when it looked like she could have a concussion.

Frankly, I don't believe either of them because Gail also said she thought her ring work was fine in WWE when everyone knows she was botching all over the place.


----------



## Caponex75 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



SporadicAttack said:


> Regardless of his lack of relevancy in the WWE, it doesn't disprove anything he said.


Intelligent life on this forum?! Bi golly Jacobs.


----------



## EJQL8 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Crowking said:


> I know they both said this but its obvious when you re-watch the match that Mickie was not behaving responsibly. She visibly lost her temper and started forcefully moving Gail around the ring when it looked like she could have a concussion.
> 
> *Frankly, I don't believe either of them because Gail also said she thought her ring work was fine in WWE when everyone knows she was botching all over the place.*


lmao. it's true though


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Ken Doane? Kenny Dykstra? Oh yeah!






Now _that's_ a burial lol. Good to see you, Kenny.


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

This is still going?
Lol

Yea Mickie was a bitch who cheated on her fiancée .. they were engaged right?
Oh well it has not hurt us so who cares.

And who is to say she wont cheat on Nick, who really cares?
Not me and I bloody love Mickie.

I think we all know we would still shag her lol


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

I lost respect for Mickie big time as a person. Mickie was probably better off in my eyes that she went to TNA. if Mickie had still been with WWE until this day and was still with Cena, then knowing her she probably would have cheated on Cena for the Rock especially during the Cena and Rock feud last year. I bring this up only because what people have told me is that Mickie and Rock are considered distant friends in real life and well chicks dig the Rock as a hottie as much as they dig Cena although I will admit more girls probably like Cena a little more than Rock. Dwayne unlike Cena would have probably broke it off with his current girlfriend and went with Mickie only for Mickie to observe the master's work on guitar and be like oh man look at the Rock with no shirt on just like Candice Michelle was talking about when Rock was hosting WM 27. Face it Mickie saved herself the temptation by going to TNA and seeing how there isn't anyone in TNA that's worth cheating on Magnus for she did herself a huge favor in my eyes. Unless someone from WWE calls her up, I highly doubt she'll be cheating again.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Cena isn't the problem here, it all boils down to Mickie, tbf.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Starbuck said:


> Ken Doane? Kenny Dykstra? Oh yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



screw you mcmahon said:


> I lost respect for Mickie big time as a person. Mickie was probably better off in my eyes that she went to TNA. if Mickie had still been with WWE until this day and was still with Cena, then knowing her she probably would have cheated on Cena for the Rock especially during the Cena and Rock feud last year. I bring this up only because what people have told me is that Mickie and Rock are considered distant friends in real life and well chicks dig the Rock as a hottie as much as they dig Cena although I will admit more girls probably like Cena a little more than Rock. Dwayne unlike Cena would have probably broke it off with his current girlfriend and went with Mickie only for Mickie to observe the master's work on guitar and be like oh man look at the Rock with no shirt on just like Candice Michelle was talking about when Rock was hosting WM 27. *Face it Mickie saved herself the temptation by going to TNA and seeing how there isn't anyone in TNA that's worth cheating on Magnus for she did herself a huge favor in my eyes.* Unless someone from WWE calls her up, I highly doubt she'll be cheating again.


:krs


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

> Former WWE superstar Kenn Doane spoke with SEScoops.com and spoke about a number of controversial topics, including John Cena being the “Tiger Woods” of WWE and breaking up his engagement to Mickie James (which led to the demise of Doane & James’ WWE careers), Cena trying to get Randy Orton fired from WWE, his experience in the Spirit Squad, how WWE has changed since he left in 2008 and much more.
> 
> *Note From Kenn:* “First and foremost before reading this interview if your going to say “Your a cheerleader” or make comments of how I got beat in matches then your probably too uneducated and immature to continue so please hit the back button located at the top left of your webpage now. And now lets begin…”
> *
> ...


http://www.sescoops.com/exclusive-interview-with-former-wwe-superstar-kenn-doane/


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe him.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Either he had no chance of returning to WWE beforehand and made up the story for fame or he decided to come out (no pun intended Spirit Squad) to clear up the rumors about his time in WWE and departure, destroying the "relationship" with WWE in process.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He seems incredibly bitter and if true, you can't blame that him for being bitter.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe him. When you look back at how things played out on tv, he's right. Mickey went from being Trish 2.0 to Piggy James and fired really quickly.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Interesting. Not as bad as I thought it would be. This biggest thing that miffs me about this is when he said John wouldn't even shake his hand or talk to him. I mean John basically cost the guy his job and he won't even talk to him? That's low.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

This story doesn't bode well for Cenas divorce lawyer.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I can't see what he gains out of this, plus Cena's admitted to being a manwhore. I always thought the Mickie/Cena angle was random as hell and Ken's relationship with her was known by a lot of fans. Combined with her downward spiral and sudden move to SD. This seems too fit.

I'm willing to believe him.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He's right about Dolph...

The rest, meh, he sounds quite bitter, wouldn't surprise me at all if he's telling the truth though.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Feel bad for him if it is true. But he should have tried to hide his bitterness more. If the "haters" really bother him so much, he's in the wrong business.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Seems bitter. "I was a good boyfriend." Wow.

Wait, Mickie really googled "Mickie James dating John Cena?" :lmao Cena must of gave her a meeeeaaannn penis. You gonna learn today.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

No matter what, because he was in the position he was, everything he says about it is going to have that emotion attached to it. He was her fiance and she cheated on him, no telling how much he loved her and what she did crushed him. The bitterness is always going to be there, but that doesn't make what he said any less believable.

I laughed at the part with Jared and the roast beef LOL I didn't even put the two together.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I'm sure he is telling what he thinks is the truth. However, why is all this coming out now?


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

There could be things that happened that he chose to leave out of his story. He got a shit deal for sure and I'm not defending Cena or Mickie, but he needs to man the fuck up. It happened, nothing you can do to change it so just try to come out looking good. Just something about the way he explained things doesn't come off well.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I don't know how credible 90% of this is, but one thing I can call BS on, is this.


> “It was the same night when Cena tried toughening up Carlito (which was absolutely stupid of Cena) he was pretty much bullying him because we all know if Carlito hit Cena and hurt him he would be fired plain and simple. But regardless once John calmed down I asked him what that was all about he ranted and other crap saying people need to hold their own weight around here and some how he got to Randy being suspended saying he is trying for Randy’s release to send a message to everyone that they can all be fired just as easily. As for now I don’t know if John is trying for Randy’s release or not but if I had to guess I would say it is due to the fact that he told me he was before. This assumption could be wrong (meaning this could be false and not the truth) however John telling me in the past he did want Randy fired is true (that’s true because he told me, see how that works haters?).


Carlito stated in an shoot interview that Cena was only looking out for him(Carlito), because Cena believed that Carlito should've been at the top with himself, but Carlito just stopped caring and wasn't putting any effort in his work, with angered Cena, because according to Carlito, Cena hates being at the top by himself. And if Cena hates being at the top by himself, than I have no idea why he would push for the termination of Randy Orton, who atm is the 3rd guy.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe him too. It fits with other events and things I've seen. However there's likely another side to the story we aren't getting.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

good interview, he seems very convincing don't know what to believe now


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe him this whole story sounds legit and is very detailed. Kenny is obviously showing Cena's true colours


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe him. Cena could do all the Make-A-Wishes he wants, he always had a douchebag vibe around him. Plus all the events he described match up with each other. I also don't care if he comes off bitter or not like some people do. If some douchebag took my job, my fiance, and gave me a bad rep, I sure as hell would not try to act all humble about it. What Cena did to the guy was a dick move.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He does sound kind of bitter but so what, this interview is very convincing and I believe him. Looks like people can't even talk negatively about someone without being labeled "haters" or "attention seekers".


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

John Cena is an evil man.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Cena is an grade A prick, he took he's hot girlfriend and then he made him lose his job,then when Kenny came back Cena did not say sorry. I thought John Cena was an nice man but he's actually an idiot. How can you do this and then when he breaks it off with Mickie we get this Piggy James angle, because she was an piggy for sleeping around and then she gets fired. He made Kenny lose his job in WWE and wrestling all together, and he made Mickie lose her job but unlike Kenny at least she has an job in Tna. Also Mickie could have been an added member in the Spirit squad and then she would have cheated on the leader Kenny, with John Cena that would have been an great angle.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He should have controlled his emotions because he still wants to keep working in the business. WWE is out of the question. They will never want to take him back after attacking their golden boy. There are other options but after this he is just going to always be known as that cheerleader guy and the guy who Cena fucked over. Fuck getting all bent out of shape over what happened with a woman. If he really cared about his career, he should have thought things through.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Losing your job, fiancee and getting a bad rep is as fucked up as it gets. Can't help but feel bad for the guy who seems to work his ass off on his career. Anyway, I have this lots of "so that's why" ideas that kinda connects a lot of things together, I think he could've said more but I don't know. I think the timing is a bit bad for this and kinda late, but not that too late.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Sounds legit, tbh. Too much Cena propaganda going on with all his charity, army stuff. If this is true, hopefully some fans stop putting him on a fucking pedestal. 
More power to you Kenny, if its true, Cena screwed you harder than he screwed Mickie.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



*Eternity* said:


> I don't know how credible 90% of this is, but one thing I can call BS on, is this.
> 
> 
> Carlito stated in an shoot interview that Cena was only looking out for him(Carlito), because Cena believed that Carlito should've been at the top with himself, but Carlito just stopped caring and wasn't putting any effort in his work, with angered Cena, because according to Carlito, Cena hates being at the top by himself. And if Cena hates being at the top by himself, than I have no idea why he would push for the termination of Randy Orton, who atm is the 3rd guy.


Cena is such an asshole. He wants someone to be on top because he hates to be on top alone?
Chris Masters and MVP busted their asses to be on top and no one noticed that. Mr. Kennedy worked also hard and Cena played a part in his release. He only berated Carlito because he knew that Carlito was a lost cause anyway.
CM Punk busted his ass open also to be on top and what happened? He got the title but he is still in the middle of a card while Cena is always in the main event.
If he hates to be on top alone why didn´t he lost clean for once? (his losses against RVD, Sheamus and CM Punk were not clean)
If he hates to be on top alone why did he squashed guys like The Miz, R-Truth and Alberto Del Rio?
To have someone with you on the top you should lose clean against someone. Have you thought about that Cena?
If guys like Kurt Angle, The Big Show and JBL were such phony bitches back in the day like him, Cena would never be that guy that he is today.

I never heard of that that he hates it to be on alone on top but now I hate him even more and I hope his wife takes him for every penny she can.
I don´t need Kenny Dykstra to believe what a jerk he is in real life.
I believe every word in Kennys interview.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Cena's getting fucking hammered atm. Between this and the new divorce developments, shit meet fucking fan lol. As much as I'm done with his character, I'm not going to hold any of this personal stuff against him. Right now I don't really know what to believe tbh. Kenny is bitter there's no doubt about it but after what happened to him he has every right to be. I guess it all comes down to how much weight you give to what he says. I just don't know but either way, it doesn't look good for Cena.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

there are always 3 sides to a story - his, hers and then finally the truth

nobody in his position will be objective

but, I think in broad strokes this is possibly close to the truth (or, at least his version of actual events)


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Totally believe him and see no reason why he would lie. If it was not true then Cena would sue him. Seeing as that isn't happening it seems true.

The problem is when you have a character like Cena where they are whiter then white in front of the camera they always end up being the opposite off screen. Happened with Hogan and Tiger Woods.
These guys are human and they make bad decisions. The sad thing about it is that Cena pretty much ruined a guys career simply because of a women he was banging. I was not a fan of Kenny's but if the same thing happened to me and my career died because of a bitch that would be hard to take. Women come and go but something you have put decades into should not be over because of shit like that.

People will come on here and defend people like Cena and say stuff like he is making it up. Why is it coming out now etc. The obvious truth is the reason it is coming out now is because he feels WWE made him believe if he kept it quiet he would possibly come back eventually. So he tried to keep them happy as he just wanted his career back. I think 99% of people in that situation would of done the same thing. When it became obvious they were just blowing him off he thought whats the point in keeping it secret, he is the one who has lost out. And in that regards I agree with him.

That is what happens when you make one person have so much power. They will abuse it. Cena is turning into Hogan bigtime.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I wonder who this other divas is. Does anyone have a guess?


----------



## usumbitch (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Kelly kelly?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*






This is the suggested music to listen while reading Kenny's confession.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder who this other divas is. Does anyone have a guess?


Well, she was married at that time. Kind of narrows it down.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder who this other divas is. Does anyone have a guess?


He said she also got drafted to SD so that might be a clue. We're talking 2008 right?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder who this other divas is. Does anyone have a guess?


I'm guessing Candice Michelle or Melina. But i'll go for Melina.


----------



## StayFresh (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Looks legit.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Dark_Link said:


> I'm guessing Candice Michelle or Melina. But i'll go for Melina.


People should ask JoMo if it was Melina. He sits always in corner and watches when Melina does that things


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Ah the ex-WWE superstar calling someone out & ranting about them repeatedly. He's going Chyna on us.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Of course he sounds bitter, why the fuck wouldn't he? Personally I believe him, we've heard so much about WWE politics from former employees, there's no way it's all lies.

Also, John Cena is a massive cunt.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

By the way I believe kenny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder who this other divas is. Does anyone have a guess?


I'm thinking Candice. The article said the chick that was banging Cena was married to a non-wrestler right? She's fits it perfectly.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



superfudge said:


> Ah the ex-WWE superstar calling someone out & ranting about them repeatedly. He's going Chyna on us.


What do you expect? A current superstar ranting on guys like Cena, Triple H or Vince McMahon?
Of course people will only open their mouth when they are not under a contract. They would be otherwise fired on the spot


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Why is the default reaction to shit like this always "Eh, sounds bitter, don't believe it"

You make it sound like nobody can get fucked over and then tell the world about it.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Damn if Cena banged Candice... I'm going to be very.. Very bitter.


By the way. 
It could be torrie wilson too.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

seems legit. And I would be bitter too and besides he has nothing to lose.

A guy like John cena has to be a prick. You really think the wwe is so high on him the way he is booked? This man is a masterpolitician, and he has hidden that for quite some time.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Anybody like for him to come back as THE DYKKHEAD KENNY DYKSTRA and feud with Ziggler, Orton and Cena?

I honestly would. Why not?


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

LOL at Cena marks defending him.
Cena, just like Hogan, Triple H, is an asshole backstage, deal with it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Starbuck said:


> He said she also got drafted to SD so that might be a clue. We're talking 2008 right?





Daddy Curran said:


> I'm thinking Candice. The article said the chick that was banging Cena was married to a non-wrestler right? She's fits it perfectly.


2007 was when Kenny Dykstra was drafted to Smackdown. The only two divas that were transfered to Smackdown were Torrie and Victoria aka Tara. At the time Torrie was married to Kidman. I'm not sure if Victoria was married then.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Whoever wrote that shit in the OP, never finished high school.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I read that it was either Victoria or Torrie, probably Victoria because she was married to someone outside the biz right? Anyway he 
really did sound bitter.. but I guess that would be normal since I think that I would be bitter if that happened to me too. True or not my Cena hate has gone up a level, not saying that it isn't high enough. There goes any chance of him coming back to wwe. God please don't let Ziggler's career get caught up on this too. Since they are friends and he talked about him..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

It could also be the 2008 draft when the Mickie/Cena rumors went down. At the draft there, Maria was drafted from Raw to Smackdown. It could also be her, although she's never been married. But she and Cena were hanging around each other quite a bit on-screen including a backstage segment where they kissed.

Torrie doesn't sound surprising as she was married to Billy Kidman and divorced in 2008.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Maria wasn't married so I didn't bring her up. I think it's probably Torrie or Victoria.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

It's all coming out now, Johnny Boy!!

:cena2

EDIT - Maria is a good call imo. Anybody who has watched Afterbuzz TV for Raw will know why. Maria is quite the Cena mark lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Candice seems like the type to sleep around more than Victoria. Was Jilian married back then?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I remember reading about Cena on a site where girls talk about celebs they slept with. A lot of them called him an asshole, and man whore. These are the ring rats and such they pick up. They have no reason to lie really.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

It was Sable... This is why Lesnar fucked him up when Cena extended his hand... Lol jk I know it wasn't her because she wasn't around by 2008 but.. lol my picks still either torrie candice or victoria.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Daddy Curran said:


> Candice seems like the type to sleep around more than Victoria. Was Jilian married back then?


Jillian married in 2010 or 2011 if I'm correct.

When I first read the interview, the first person I thought of was Candice, but she was drafted to Smackdown in 2007 or 2008.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Nobody has suggested Steph? Now that would be a swerve


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

So :cena2 is officially the new :batista3?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Well, say what you will about Ken Doane but just don't call him a fan of grammar. Also, why is this moron so obsessed with talking about "hater?" You have to have people know you even fucking exist to have haters, you jobber.

"I was paid to lose! It was my job!" No shit. Thanks for clearing that up, Einstein.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Candice
Torrie
Victoria..

I say there's a horse race in between Candice and Torrie.. But hey It could be victoria who knows.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Green Light said:


> Nobody has suggested Steph? Now that would be a swerve


:hhh :buried


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I wouldn't be surprised at all if he was telling the truth.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



trevs909 said:


> :hhh :buried


Don't think trips shovel is going to work.. .
Vince will probably take the ass whooping in behalf of Cena.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe him. And Cena seems like a colossal douchebag.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

So, Cena was banging a girl that was married, yet he broke it off with Mickie because he was getting married so he felt guilty? :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Cena is the Bret Hart of this generation. I can't wait to read his 700-800 page autobiography in a decade.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Green Light said:


> Nobody has suggested Steph? Now that would be a swerve


The swerve of all swerves lol but it said the woman was married to somebody not in the business so that rules Steph out right away obviously. I'm pretty certain if Vince had another daughter Cena would be her husband though lol.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

lol I really want to see that Sean's View Fan guy's reaction to this thread.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

If I was a wwe wrestler i'd stay single lol just so that I can fuck all the divas I want with out some dirthsheet site on my nuts about fucking a different diva every week.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Dark_Link said:


> Don't think trips shovel is going to work.. .
> Vince will probably take the ass whooping in behalf of Cena.


Sad but true I guess. All about the dollar bills. 
Waiting for Svet something to post..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

The odds for Cena to overcome this time keep getting higher and higher.

For what its worth I think Kenny is proly be very truthful here, not that I really care about a wrestler's personal life much, but not good for Cena.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Green Light said:


> Nobody has suggested Steph? Now that would be a swerve


:cena2vince


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

If this is true, then it gives me more reason to boo Cena if anything.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe him. What reason is there not to believe him, really? What could he gain from all of this? Nothing really. Lost a lot of respect for Cena because of all of this.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Why would you lose respect for Cena? Because of him whoring around? It's almost impossible to say no when you're in Cena's position. There are ridiculously hot women that want to fuck him wherever he goes and eventually, you're going to say yes.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

All of you guys blaming John Cena should realize that it takes two people to cheat. Mickie James is *also* at fault. Neither is (the rumored) Candice Michelle.

Both women were in committed relationships and cheated on their significant others, just like John Cena did.

EDIT: I meant ALSO at fault, sorry.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> Why would you lose respect for Cena? Because of him whoring around? It's almost impossible to say no when you're in Cena's position. There are ridiculously hot women that want to fuck him wherever he goes and eventually, you're going to say yes.


No, for stealing another man's girlfriend, then getting that man fired, then dumping the woman and getting her fired and to top it all off, dragging the man's name through the mud and giving him a bad reputation all the while being in a long term relationship with another woman. That's why this has made me (And other people, I'm sure) lost respect for Cena.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

It seems to me from that interview, Kenny came off as a true class act.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Starbuck said:


> He said she also got drafted to SD so that might be a clue. We're talking 2008 right?


Well I can't say for 100% but Victoria/Tara is married and if I remember right ashe was drafted to Smackdown around that time.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Well if all of it is true it doesn't take from the fact that it happened regardless of what opportunity he has with the divas or the rats.. I remember Cena in an interview saying that to be a heel they have to have a bit of a dark side? to them, or something like that. Man, if all this is true then what a hypocrite..


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe Kenny. The whole way it happened on TV and the turn of events just make it even more convincing. While some of it may be exaggerated (Cena/Carlito incident leading to Cena wanting Orton fired), I believe everything else about Cena and his sleeping around and costing him his job in WWE. It makes it even worse that Cena wouldn't even fucking talk to him when they saw each other last and Kenny was wanting to put it to rest.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Shazam! said:


> Well I can't say for 100% but Victoria/Tara is married and if I remember right ashe was drafted to Smackdown around that time.


Torrie Wilson, Victoria and Jillian Hall were the only three women draft away from Raw in the 2008 draft, which is when Kenny was drafted. Torrie Wilson was, at the time, married to Billy Kidman, so that rules her out. So basically it was either Jillian or Victoria, I guess which ever one of them was married to someone outside the business is who it was but I'm not sure which one was.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Rockstar said:


> Torrie Wilson, Victoria and Jillian Hall were the only three women draft away from Raw in the 2008 draft, which is when Kenny was drafted. Torrie Wilson was, at the time, married to Billy Kidman, so that rules her out. So basically it was either Jillian or Victoria, I guess which ever one of them was married to someone outside the business is who it was but I'm not sure which one was.


I know Jillian Hall got married in 2010... not sure if she's been married more then once though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

*I'm more of a Cena fan now.*


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Very interesting interview. It's a shame about the stigma of former wrestlers though.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

John Cena is being described as Tiger Woods? Hang On!






Cena if your reading this, next time you find yourself doing a Diva, then fuck her extra hard for me sir, you are now a true legend


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Rockstar said:


> No, for stealing another man's girlfriend, then getting that man fired, then dumping the woman and getting her fired and to top it all off, dragging the man's name through the mud and giving him a bad reputation all the while being in a long term relationship with another woman. That's why this has made me (And other people, I'm sure) lost respect for Cena.



Really? Because what you've described to me is a fucking BOSS who handles his shit properly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

If Cena got Victoria then he's a lucky guy. Her body is crazy nice for her age. Victoria and Mickie are like the best of both worlds.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Except Mickey is a massive butterface. She has a nice little thick body though, I gotta give her that.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

This needs to be Cena's on screen character lol , being the corporate jackass and using his power to get bitches and money.

Would definitely bring in the RATINGS~!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Tiger Woods of WWE? 
Cena to turn face in the eyes of IWC.

:cena


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

"...You know why they boo you John, it's because we are men, and we can see a phony punk a mile away!"

~ The Rock


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> Except Mickey is a massive butterface. She has a nice little thick body though, I gotta give her that.


Also I would be willing to bet that both her and ecspecially Victoria are FREAKS in the bedroom. Not that I am condoning the behavior though.

Hope Cena had fun over the last # of years with all this b/c it seems to be coming back to bite him HARD.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> Really? Because what you've described to me is a fucking BOSS who handles his shit properly.


Then you've got some really fucked up morals and views. I cringe on behalf of anyone who has to deal with you in the future.

It was a very interesting read, this article. Everything at least seems to fit in the timeline, which helps to confirm what he's saying. I can't automatically leap on the bandwagon of Cena hate, and believe me I'd like to. I think more info is needed, or at least someone else to help give credence to this. Still, this is a good start to the uncovering what I've always suspected was Cena's true attitude behind the scenes. He comes off as so squeaky clean by the WWE, way more than anyone else, and to me, the cleaner they appear, the more they're hiding.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> Except Mickey is a massive butterface. She has a nice little thick body though, I gotta give her that.


That's a nice way to say that she's fat and eats too much fast food.

If anything, this makes me hate Mickie James more. People are acting like she is innocent in all of this shit. She's not.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Seems legit. I doubt the guy is gonna go and make up a story that detailed. Seems the WWEs nice portrait of Cena being this guy who does all that charity work, apperances for the company and shit for the troops is just used to make him look like the nicest guy ever. So I expect on Raw they air another video package of how great the guy is cos of how Dykstra talks of him. As for Mickie she went from being the best female in the company to going to Smackdown in 2009 and being put in the Piggy James angle so they could just feed her to McCool for months.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



KO Bossy said:


> Then you've got some really fucked up morals and views. I cringe on behalf of anyone who has to deal with you in the future.
> 
> It was a very interesting read, this article. Everything at least seems to fit in the timeline, which helps to confirm what he's saying. I can't automatically leap on the bandwagon of Cena hate, and believe me I'd like to. I think more info is needed, or at least someone else to help give credence to this. Still, this is a good start to the uncovering what I've always suspected was Cena's true attitude behind the scenes.  He comes off as so squeaky clean by the WWE, way more than anyone else, and to me, the cleaner they appear, the more they're hiding.



Bitch, please. Get off your high horse. I guarantee you women aren't throwing themselves at you at all so it's real easy for you to judge him because of it. Almost any guy would eventually crack when that much top shelf pussy is thrown their way every single day.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

A VERBAL YES OR NO WILL SUFFICE

What a douchebag this guy is. Sounds intolerable to deal with, don't blame Mickie for straying. 

This doesn't make me think less of Cena, but I'd absolutely love for him to get knocked off his pedestal so I can enjoy wrestling again.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Kenny is a boss. He dont give a shit. (apparently)


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Oh my god, Cena killed Kenny('s career)

You bastard!


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> Really? Because what you've described to me is a fucking BOSS who handles his shit properly.


What you're endorsing is a series of the most immoral, unmanly actions that I could possibly think of. Cena, nor any other man, should be lauded for such behavior.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I really want a John Cena-Tiger Woods type angle now. It's the most interesting thing they could do with him. Skeletons are found in his closet, people just can't WAIT to tear him down, but unlike Woods he just snaps and turns heel, with the "after everything I've done, this is how you treat me!?" motivation.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Let the speculation begin!

This sounds legit to me, he left a lot of juicy details.

So when did this supposedly happen? What divas were married at the time and disappeared from television for a while?

I'm thinking Candice Michelle.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe him.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Fudge said:


> What you're endorsing is a series of the most immoral, unmanly actions that I could possibly think of. Cena, nor any other man, should be lauded for such behavior.


:lmao

Obviously, you don't have women chasing you down to fuck you like Cena does. seriously, some people here need to get off their high horses. Consider this: Everywhere you go, very, very good looking women offer to fuck you non-stop. No matter what town you're in, no matter what club you go to, you're guaranteed to get laid if you want and probably more often than not you can have whoever you want. Now also factor in the male ego (and Cena's must be huge) and his particular life style of being on the road (i.e. bang them and then move on to another city, never to see them again), that shit can literally be addicting. 

It's really easy to sit behind a computer and go "Cena should have shown willpower, shame on him". Fuck off, seriously. You don't have ridiculously hot women trying to suck your dick all day like he does. When a chick has you by the dick, you're almost not responsible for your actions. Almost. Should he have done what he did? No. In my opinion, he should have just broken up with her and then fucked all these chicks worry free. But to condemn Cena and to say you've lost respect for him when ANY ONE OF YOU would do exactly the same thing is just stupid.


----------



## thepogotribe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Damn..johnny boy your starting to have a worse personel life than austin an rock combined


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He knows more than any of us about what goes on there so regardless I don't think I have a say in whether he's lying or not.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Fudge said:


> What you're endorsing is a series of the most immoral, *unmanly* actions that I could possibly think of. Cena, nor any other man, should be lauded for such behavior.


How is having sex with women Unmanly? surely intercourse with a woman is one of the more manlier things you can do.

not only was it intercourse with your average girl next door but it was with a WWE Diva and say what you want about the modern Diva's weather you think there not as attractive as they were 5 or 10 years ago but there still fucking WWE Diva's.

And not only did he do the naughty with 1 Diva(allegedly) but he was doing the naughty with 2 WWE Diva's. (allegedly)

And not only did he do the naughty with 2 WWE Diva's he did with 2 WWE Diva's who already had a husband/boyfriend, getting into bed with a Diva who is single is probably hard enough but getting into bed with a Diva who is already is probably near impossible

And not only did he do the naughty with 2 WWE Diva's who already had partners but Cena was married himself

If there was a measuring stick to determine manliness Cena would be right near the top just behind Tiger Woods


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Doane is such an attention seeking whore.. EVEN if everything he says is true, I don't give a fuck because he's bitter and doesn't matter.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



*Eternity* said:


> I don't know how credible 90% of this is, but one thing I can call BS on, is this.
> 
> 
> Carlito stated in an shoot interview that Cena was only looking out for him(Carlito), because Cena believed that Carlito should've been at the top with himself, but Carlito just stopped caring and wasn't putting any effort in his work, with angered Cena, because according to Carlito, Cena hates being at the top by himself. And if Cena hates being at the top by himself, than I have no idea why he would push for the termination of Randy Orton, who atm is the 3rd guy.


I just want to point out that in this case BOTH Doane AND Carlito can be right in this scenario.

Remember that Doane is an outside observer. He sees the same incident of Cena getting into a fight with Carlito who admitted he was drunk, trying to toughen him up and get him to apply himself. Doane sees it as Cena bullying the guy, because if Carlito were to hit and seriously injure Cena, he'd be in deep shit.

Carlito sees it from another perspective, that he was drunk and things got out of hand and Cena was just trying to motivate and knock some sense into him.

Cena sees himself as being a nice guy trying toughen Carlito up and help him out, not realizing that he's putting Carlito in a difficult position or could be compromising him.

Both could be accurate re-tellings of what happened.

I'm sure other guys who witnessed the same event might have a similar or different version of the same interactions.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Just more in the now large list of evidence that John Cena is a major douche, and in no way should be held up as an example of great person. He's a piece of shit of a human being.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I've no problems with Cena's promiscuity. He's living the dream, any dude would do it in Cena's position. Spreading the love.


However, sounds like that Cena's no saint backstage. Which isn't a surprise. Look at Hogan, Austin, HHH, etc. You can't be a saint AND a top guy in the WWE, they don't match. His bullying or motivating of Carlito, while he may have been trying to help, was actually none of his damn business. Leave it to the lockerroom leader.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Lazyking said:


> Doane is such an attention seeking whore.. EVEN if everything he says is true, I don't give a fuck because he's bitter and doesn't matter.



Why do you subject us to the ****** in your sig?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Obviously, you don't have women chasing you down to fuck you like Cena does. seriously, some people here need to get off their high horses. Consider this: Everywhere you go, very, very good looking women offer to fuck you non-stop. No matter what town you're in, no matter what club you go to, you're guaranteed to get laid if you want and probably more often than not you can have whoever you want. Now also factor in the male ego (and Cena's must be huge) and his particular life style of being on the road (i.e. bang them and then move on to another city, never to see them again), that shit can literally be addicting.
> 
> It's really easy to sit behind a computer and go "Cena should have shown willpower, shame on him". Fuck off, seriously. You don't have ridiculously hot women trying to suck your dick all day like he does. When a chick has you by the dick, you're almost not responsible for your actions. Almost. Should he have done what he did? No. In my opinion, he should have just broken up with her and then fucked all these chicks worry free. But to condemn Cena and to say you've lost respect for him when ANY ONE OF YOU would do exactly the same thing is just stupid.


True that. If I was Cena, I wouldn't have gotten married. Why be committed to fucking one woman, when you can as many as you want in every city you go to? What Cena did to Kenny, Mickey, and his wife was wrong, but Cena has a man-whore nature, so it was bound to happen.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> Why do you subject us to the ****** in your sig?


O


God


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

sounds legit, we all know cena is a superultramegacunt with wings for extra douchyness to drip out of


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> Bitch, please. Get off your high horse. I guarantee you women aren't throwing themselves at you at all so it's real easy for you to judge him because of it. Almost any guy would eventually crack when that much top shelf pussy is thrown their way every single day.


Whatever, don't speak for all of us when you make such a broad statement. Just because you'd give in doesn't mean we all would-some of us have the self control to handle our shit and aren't just morons who think with our pricks all the time.

In Cena's case, being the face of the company in an era that was being more directed at kids (back in 2007, this was the start), you'd think that he'd be a bit more careful about where he stuck his junk. What if his condom broke and he got the clap, or had an illegitimate kid? Can you say scandal? His image would have been dead. He was endangering the reputation of the company and his own reputation and well being, and if you're in a position like Kenny, say, where you're further down the card, you can get away with that. But being the top guy of the company, you've got a lot more expected of you, and these were just unnecessary risks he was taking.

And just what is this top shelf pussy you're speaking of? Random whores and strippers trying to get with him because he's successful? Yeah cream of the crop there. And if he's fine with fucking skanks and having one night stands forever, good for him, that doesn't mean that's what everyone wants.

If he's billed as being so great, about virtues like loyalty, honesty, respect, etc, perhaps he should act like it in his personal life...?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



PacoAwesome said:


> Why be committed to fucking one woman, when you can as many as you want in every city you go to?


Because of love and respect? Obviously you have never had either.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Question: Is there anyone in fucking wrestling that stays faithful? It seems like every year there are 2 or 3 storys of this shit a year it seems. If you can't maintain a relationship, don't get into one.

Now for the article.


> It depends on who you are, top guy like Cena can do what he wants but most of the time they try to fuck with it like put you on separate shows and make one date another on TV. I think its a little sick joke but who knows really. I mean look at past relationships usually their on separate shows.”


What the fuck? Do WWE have fanfiction writers working for them? Thats sick. 

I haven't lost respect for Cena for this because I had none to begin with, but man what a little cocksucker he is. Lets just say we have been comparing him to Hogan for a while. Congradu-fucking-lations Mr Cena, you trully are the new Hulk Hogan, you backstabing piece of shit.

And Mickie, yeah I lost a little respect for her, but considering what was done to her after the break up, what would have happened if she said no. Its like we've time traveled to the 50's.



> Got 1 diva who is married to a guy outside of the business but she sleeps with Cena


The only 2 divas who were married to guys outside the biz were Candice and Victoria. So it had to have been one of them



> yes by this point your probably thinking if WWE just videotaped the real lives of these wrestlers we would have a much better show to watch on Mondays


Can't argue with him there


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> Why do you subject us to the ****** in your sig?


Why do you subject us to an asshole cheater in your avi?

See I can deflect too.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Obviously, you don't have women chasing you down to fuck you like Cena does. seriously, some people here need to get off their high horses. Consider this: Everywhere you go, very, very good looking women offer to fuck you non-stop. No matter what town you're in, no matter what club you go to, you're guaranteed to get laid if you want and probably more often than not you can have whoever you want. Now also factor in the male ego (and Cena's must be huge) and his particular life style of being on the road (i.e. bang them and then move on to another city, never to see them again), that shit can literally be addicting.
> 
> It's really easy to sit behind a computer and go "Cena should have shown willpower, shame on him". Fuck off, seriously. You don't have ridiculously hot women trying to suck your dick all day like he does. When a chick has you by the dick, you're almost not responsible for your actions. Almost. Should he have done what he did? No. In my opinion, he should have just broken up with her and then fucked all these chicks worry free. But to condemn Cena and to say you've lost respect for him when ANY ONE OF YOU would do exactly the same thing is just stupid.


Well put. It's funny how some are here concerned with their "morals" and judge others who are in positions they've never been. If I was in Cena's position of power with all the money, I would also be fucking like hell except I would not be married to anyone since that's not needed.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder who this other divas is. Does anyone have a guess?


Oh I love games like this, let me see if I can try to figure it out.

Ken said the diva was sent to SD like he was. Ken was sent to SD July of 07, but took a leave of absence and then returned in August of 08.

The leave of absence is obviously related to this, so which ever diva was now on SD by August *should* be it. Seeing as he said she was married to someone outside the business at the time, that narrows it down a lot.

The person seems to be Victoria, problem is does anyone know if she was married at the time? Also I cant see Cena having Vicky as a side chick, doesnt fit. Then again he's gone on record banging fat chicks for the hell of it.

BUT when Ken said "Ironically the diva got sent too" he could have easily meant the diva EVENTUALLY got sent to SD, not when he did.

Now I read that John had trained Candice, add to the fact that she was married at the time and she fits the description. Thing is she went to SD in 09, after Ken's release.

It's either Victoria or Candice, my money is on Ms. Michelle personally just due to him training her and her model looks. But Victoria is the one who I can see Ken knowing well at the time to contact her, plus they ended up teaming together on SD.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walk-In said:


> Because of love and respect? Obviously you have never had either.


I was simply looking at the situation from Cena's point of view. There was no need to harshly judge my character off one post I wrote about Cena's cheating situation. What would you do if you only got to see your wife for about 20 days a year, and for the rest of the year, women from every city were wanting to fuck you? In my opinion, best not get married at all. That rock and roll lifestyle isn't suitable for a marriage.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I was kind of buying it until the Carlito story, but that just made it so blatantly obvious that he wasn't trying to get the truth out on Cena, he was basically just trying to vilify him. He knew people would eat it up because, let's face it, 90% of the people who read this want as much dirt on Cena as possible.

Just sounds like a lot more bitterness to me.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I'm sure he's got nothing to lose coming out with all of this. I totally believe what he's saying and I'd be pissed if I were him as well.


----------



## englishtaker27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



llamadux said:


> I remember reading about Cena on a site where girls talk about celebs they slept with. A lot of them called him an asshole, and man whore. These are the ring rats and such they pick up. They have no reason to lie really.


2 things strike me from thats statement

1. Hoebag, gold digging, "lets fuck someone who's famous" bimbos are actually surprised that the objects of their affections aren't just guys looking for easy pussy

and

2. i'm struggling to comrehend what you were searching for when you found that site


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walk-In said:


> Because of love and respect? Obviously you have never had either.


both overrated concepts imo...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Aw man a huge part of me believes him word-for-word since the TV timeline was just perfect. Really sucks for him.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



PacoAwesome said:


> What would you do if you only got to see your wife for about 20 days a year, and for the rest of the year, women from every city were wanting to fuck you?


I'm a 30-year-old, grown-ass man. I would either bring my wife with me, or get a new job. It's not hard to not be a fucking scumbag. Trying to blame it on the lifestyle is ridiculous. He's a piece of shit cheater (and so is Mickie, if this story is true) and the people trying to defend his actions are immature kids that don't know any better.

I'm not entirely sure when cheating became so socially accepted in the media, putting it in every reality show ever, and littering even shows on ABC Family with the nonsense, but it is not something to be glorified and certainly not celebrated.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> It's really easy to sit behind a computer and go "Cena should have shown willpower, shame on him". Fuck off, seriously. You don't have ridiculously hot women trying to suck your dick all day like he does. When a chick has you by the dick, you're almost not responsible for your actions. Almost. *Should he have done what he did? No. In my opinion, he should have just broken up with her and then fucked all these chicks worry free.* But to condemn Cena and to say you've lost respect for him when ANY ONE OF YOU would do exactly the same thing is just stupid.


So you agree for the most part that he shouldn't have done those things. 

However, I vehemently disagree about doing "exactly the same thing". I certainly would not steal another man's girlfriend to cheat on my own girlfriend and then get that man fired and drag his name through the mud. I do not believe in these things because I would never want that done to me.



danny_boy said:


> How is having sex with women Unmanly? surely intercourse with a woman is one of the more manlier things you can do.
> 
> not only was it intercourse with your average girl next door but it was with a WWE Diva and say what you want about the modern Diva's weather you think there not as attractive as they were 5 or 10 years ago but there still fucking WWE Diva's.
> 
> ...


I mean unmanly as in lacking character.

The measure of a man, I believe, is in no way, shape or form tied to the number or attractiveness of the women he has intercourse with. It's more intangible. Things like loyalty and respect play a big part in that.

I would consider neither one of your examples as paragons of manliness.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



iHoneyBea said:


> Oh I love games like this, let me see if I can try to figure it out.
> 
> Ken said the diva was sent to SD like he was. Ken was sent to SD July of 07, but took a leave of absence and then returned in August of 08.
> 
> ...



Those are all good points. I could even see him contacting Candice too--here's question, was Candice released around the same time that Mickie was put on Smackdown?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walk-In said:


> I'm a 30-year-old, grown-ass man. I would either bring my wife with me, or get a new job. It's not hard to not be a fucking scumbag. Trying to blame it on the lifestyle is ridiculous. He's a piece of shit cheater (and so is Mickie, if this story is true) and the people trying to defend his actions are immature kids that don't know any better.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure when cheating became so socially accepted in the media, putting it in every reality show ever, and littering even shows on ABC Family with the nonsense, but it is not something to be glorified and certainly not celebrated.


Well said. I agree 100% with this and power to you for saying it! I've been with my current girlfriend for almost 4 years now, and never once cheated on her, and it's not for lack of options (whether any people like to pretend that it's the only thing stopping us or not).

Good morally strong people DO exist whether they're are a dying breed in today's society or not.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Crowking said:


> Those are all good points. I could even see him contacting Candice too--here's question, was Candice released around the same time that Mickie was put on Smackdown?


Mickie went to SD 4 months after Candice got released.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



THANOS said:


> Well said. I agree 100% with this and power to you for saying it! I've been with my current girlfriend for almost 4 years now, and never once cheated on her, and it's not for lack of options (whether any people like to pretend that it's the only thing stopping us or not).
> 
> Good morally strong people DO exist whether they're are a dying breed in today's society or not.


Yup. Been with my girl for 6 years now. Never once cheated and same story.

As far as their profession goes, I don't think we should hold people's personal lives against them. HOWEVER when it gets to the point where you try to get a guy fired or ruin his chances at getting another job because of something horrible YOU did to him, that's fucked up and should reflect on your professional career.

If Cena participated in an effort to ruin him and get him fired so he could keep his side piece (yea, side piece because Cena has been involved with or off and on with Liz since high school, and Doane's story seems to say that he broke things off with her when he decided to get married--which means he was with his wife during at least a portion of this relationship...well...

It's one thing to cheat on someone. People make errors in judgement and decide to be jackasses. It happens. But to go on and be that vindictive to the point of ruining someone's future job prospects?

I hope Cena wouldn't do that.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Don't know if this points to Candice at all, but she posted a blog on her WWE Universe profile following her release.



> Speaking of the best, John Cena was a champ in every sense of the word, inside and outside of the ring! *Thank-you John for our great friendship, conversations, and encouragement in the business!* I have so many fun filled memories on the road that I will never forget thanks to Victoria, Torrie(vote for her, shes amazing), Carlito, Tommy ( what a Dream), and *Mickie ( one half of the nasty girls)!*


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/192997-candice-michelle-posts-detailed-blog-on-wwe-release


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Don't know if this points to Candice at all, but she posted a blog on her WWE Universe profile following her release.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/192997-candice-michelle-posts-detailed-blog-on-wwe-release


And IIRC it was immediately taken down by WWE with no comment, and people wondered why WWE seemed to be so vindictive about it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Don't know if this points to Candice at all, but she posted a blog on her WWE Universe profile following her release.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/192997-candice-michelle-posts-detailed-blog-on-wwe-release


One half of the nasty girls? :ass Mickie and Candice were double teaming Cena then.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walk-In said:


> I'm a 30-year-old, grown-ass man. I would either bring my wife with me, or get a new job. It's not hard to not be a fucking scumbag. Trying to blame it on the lifestyle is ridiculous. He's a piece of shit cheater (and so is Mickie, if this story is true) and the people trying to defend his actions are immature kids that don't know any better.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure when cheating became so socially accepted in the media, putting it in every reality show ever, and littering even shows on ABC Family with the nonsense, but it is not something to be glorified and certainly not celebrated.


Do you see a problem with someone who is not married or in a relationship and fucks around?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Don't know if this points to Candice at all, but she posted a blog on her WWE Universe profile following her release.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/192997-candice-michelle-posts-detailed-blog-on-wwe-release


Now every time divas praise Cena we have to think about what they "really" mean.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walk-In said:


> I'm a 30-year-old, grown-ass man. I would either bring my wife with me, or get a new job. It's not hard to not be a fucking scumbag. Trying to blame it on the lifestyle is ridiculous. He's a piece of shit cheater (and so is Mickie, if this story is true) and the people trying to defend his actions are immature kids that don't know any better.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure when cheating became so socially accepted in the media, putting it in every reality show ever, and littering even shows on ABC Family with the nonsense, but it is not something to be glorified and certainly not celebrated.


Well good for you, you're a saint. Cena isn't. The guy is a man-whore and he cheated. I'm in no way defending him. I was just explaining how easy it is to see why he cheated. Also sorry not everyone is in a nice loving relationship such as yourself, and are wasting their lives just getting laid by strangers.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Choke2Death said:


> Do you see a problem with someone who is not married or in a relationship and fucks around?


Are the people they're fucking around with also not married or in relationships?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I'm willing to believe Kenn's claims, judging by how things turned out for Mickie in the company. Can't say things are looking too good for Cena as far as the divorce proceedings go. I wonder if Kenn and Mickie may even get subpoenas. Things are gonna get ugly.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walk-In said:


> Are the people they're fucking around with also not married or in relationships?


Take both. Just one side of them is completely single in both scenarios.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Choke2Death said:


> Take both. Just one side of them is completely single.


Would you want to be the boyfriend of a girl that slept with someone else while you were together?


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Delete.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I liked Kenny Dykstra when he was in WWE, but in my opinion, he comes off as being really immature in this situation. Personal issues like this shouldn't be made public. The fact that he is bringing this story out, dragging Mickie and Cena through the mud, instead of handling the situation like an adult, is probably one of the reasons he's not with the company anymore. Mickie and Cena have both probably moved on from this situation, yet here Kenny is, years later, still throwing a fit. He's just being bitter, selfish and vindictive.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



SharpshooterSmith said:


> I liked Kenny Dykstra when he was in WWE, but in my opinion, he comes off as being really immature in this situation. Personal issues like this shouldn't be made public. The fact that he is bringing this story out, dragging Mickie and Cena through the mud, instead of handling the situation like an adult, is probably one of the reasons he's not with the company anymore. Mickie and Cena have both probably moved on from this situation, yet here Kenny is, years later, still throwing a fit. He's just being bitter, selfish and vindictive.


While I agree that if Doane got screwed over etc...

I also agree with this comment 100%.

Personal shit should be kept personal. He says he's not interested in working in wrestling anymore and he has a good job now...if WWE is purposely giving him bad recommendations because of the relationship shit, that sucks, but I hardly think it would improve your professional prospects to start dropping bombs like this. It would make you look like you shouldn't be employed anywhere.

Sometimes its better just to let shit go, even when you are right, because in the end it's better for you.

Mickie's just lucky this didn't come out when she was still at WWE.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



SharpshooterSmith said:


> I liked Kenny Dykstra when he was in WWE, but in my opinion, he comes off as being really immature in this situation. Personal issues like this shouldn't be made public. The fact that he is bringing this story out, dragging Mickie and Cena through the mud, instead of handling the situation like an adult, is probably one of the reasons he's not with the company anymore. Mickie and Cena have both probably moved on from this situation, yet here Kenny is, years later, still throwing a fit. He's just being bitter, selfish and vindictive.


Can't say I don't agree. What happened sucks, but bringing this up now just makes him look like a petty jackass


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

What a whinny, vindictive little douche bag Kenny turned out to be. No wonder Mickie dumped him.

For all of you that are willing to throw Cena under a bus for this all I have to say to you is that your favorite wrestler has likely done things that are worse then this.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Delete.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> What a whinny, vindictive little douche bag Kenny turned out to be. No wonder Mickie dumped him.
> 
> For all of you that are willing to through Cena under a bus for this all I have to say to you is that your favorite wrestler has likely done things that are worse then this.


This is also true. Look at all the stories. A lot of wrestlers are douchebags for the same reason we are saying Cena is on this thread


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Regardless of how you feel about Ken airing this out, at the end of the day it's out...we now know.

Besides, usually in the wrestling business, nothing is kept secret forever. Eventually shits comes into the light.

Actually that happens in life in general.

But anyway we dont know what was going on with Ken at the time he spoke about this. Some could have happened with him and WWE, someone may have asked him about his relationship with Mickie and his release and it just came about in the conversation.

I'm sure it wasnt him waking up one day and thinking "Oh let me air out some dirty laundry today because I'm still pissed off at my ex fiance and Cena"


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Crowking, looking at your avatar reminded me of the whole Hardy/Edge/Lita situation, which was similar to this in that something awful happened and one of the people involved (in that case, Hardy) just had to put it out there for the entire world to see when nobody else had any business knowing about it. In the end, Hardy ended up being the one who looked like the fool, while everyone else moved on with their lives.

I know that going through something like this hurts - I've been through it before, myself - but if my girlfriend cheats on me, I don't go around telling everyone who will listen all about it and putting her down. How does that help the situation in any way? What Kenny is doing here is just validating those claims that he has a bad attitude.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Don't know if this points to Candice at all, but she posted a blog on her WWE Universe profile following her release.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/192997-candice-michelle-posts-detailed-blog-on-wwe-release


Mickie and Candice were the only two female weirdo pranksters backstage. Plenty of people, men and women, have cited Cena in the same light. I guess that means every last one of them were hopping on that wang too. 

Once again, this is why I always say to stop putting these people on such high pedestals that they don't even put themselves on. I bet the only people really stressing about any of this right now are Liz (to get money), Dykstra (to troll and get exposure) and the fans.

I also don't get how it's even possible for any fan to come to any wrestler's aid about supposed infidelity when none of you travel with them.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

It kinda ties together. Never really thought of Cena being insecure about his position thou.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walk-In said:


> Would you want to be the boyfriend of a girl that slept with someone else while you were together?


Quite frankly, it would not bother me and I would just look for someone else because I don't think I'll ever be in any long-term relationships as the main thing I look forward to in starting one is sex, so it's not like in my mind I ever think I'm going to get very far with that specific girl. So yeah, life goes on and I'll find somebody else for a temporary amount of time, then it goes on from there too.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



SharpshooterSmith said:


> Crowking, looking at your avatar reminded me of the whole Hardy/Edge/Lita situation, which was similar to this in that something awful happened and one of the people involved (in that case, Hardy) just had to put it out there for the entire world to see when nobody else had any business knowing about it. In the end, Hardy ended up being the one who looked like the fool, while everyone else moved on with their lives.
> 
> I know that going through something like this hurts - I've been through it before, myself - but if my girlfriend cheats on me, I don't go around telling everyone who will listen all about it and putting her down. How does that help the situation in any way? What Kenny is doing here is just validating those claims that he has a bad attitude.


^Which is why I'm not going to judge everyone involved either way.

Is cheating wrong? Yes. Of course. I think we can all agree on that.

But we don't know any of these people, and look what happened in the Edge/Lita/Matt situation.

Matt comes out with this, gets himself fired, proceeds to bitch about it backstage, ruins his career, and is still known for being a bitter loser now even 7 years later, while the other two have been largely vindicated by history and careers/work ethic.

I think most wrestlers cheat on each other anyway. That hot diva you love to drool over that's so cute and wouldn't hurt a fly? She's probably slept with/cheated on/played politics with half the roster. Same for every guy in there that your girlfriend or you (if you swing that way etc...) want to bang.

Shit happens.

Doesn't mean you should air it out on the internet.

Maybe Doane was thinking of what happened to Matt in 2005 and decided he'd be better off keeping his mouth shut and just playing along, but it didn't work out that way.

In either case, if it were me I'd shut the fuck up about it. How humiliating.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

When he said the younger superstars are too scared to say anything I now believe that to be true. Jim Ross said the same thing before. I guess you're not allowed to try to make something of yourself in the WWE unless they let you off your leash.

As for whoever wrote this up...there, their, they're, your, you're. Learn the differences.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Amber B said:


> Mickie and Candice were the only two female weirdo pranksters backstage. Plenty of people, men and women, have cited Cena in the same light. I guess that means every last one of them were hopping on that wang too.


Don't get me wrong, should have added my opinion in my earlier post, it doesn't really bother me either way if Cena cheated or not, or if he is divorced or married, as long as every so often he entertains me.

For all we know, Cena could have slept with none, or all, of the divas, either way it doesn't really affect any of our lives . If this became a feature of a heel John Cena gimmick, then sure it will be something for us to know about but until then I couldn't care if it's true.

Doane's version of events does seem to fit what happened on TV, but unless there is someone else who can confirm or deny his statements, then it is just one man's story.

If it is true, then I won't like Cena personally, but it's his WWE character that I see every week so I'll only judge him on that, not his personal life.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

If Kenny would of did a better job in the sack Mickie wouldn't of been crawling to Cena.otatosmiley


----------



## HHH - The King (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

When I was young I thought that money was the most important thing in life; now that I am old I know that it fucking is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



HHH - The King said:


> When I was young I thought that money was the most important thing in life; now that I am old I know that it fucking is.


No, power and influence are the most important


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I guess in the WWE you really can fuck your way to the top. It's not only about who you know, but who you're sucking off.

WWE really is like a frat house.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



iHoneyBea said:


> I guess in the WWE you really can fuck your way to the top. It's not only about who you know, but who you're sucking off.
> 
> WWE really is like a frat house.


Its more like a genetics lab. DNA moving all over the place


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Daddy Curran said:


> If Kenny would of did a better job in the sack Mickie wouldn't of been crawling to Cena.otatosmiley


mickey obviously wanted some of that cena, career boosting cant see me cock. silly bitch, look where it got her. 

as for the other guy... wow that really sucks for him. just keep buisiness and relationships seperate please! it never works out, look at jomo, what a ...... he has become.

cena seems like an ass, yes. im willing to believe that.. hes up the shitter with his divorce now tho so karma has came to collect. i just feel its a bit lame how hes still pushing the gimmick when hes far from it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



iHoneyBea said:


> I guess in the WWE you really can fuck your way to the top. It's not only about who you know, but who you're sucking off.
> 
> WWE really is like a frat house.


Possibly, but I think a lot of the divas and males are just straight freaks. Any way they can get it they will. Especially considering how often they're on the road.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Daddy Curran said:


> If Kenny would of did a better job in the sack Mickie wouldn't of been crawling to Cena.otatosmiley


Not really. Cena is a main eventer and #1 star of the company and Kenny Dykstra was only a midcarder so it´s clear that Cena earns more than Kenny.
Those bitches don´t look if you are handsome, pretty, strong, funny, not even if you are good in bed. They look how much you earn. His position in WWE played also a major factor. She wanted obviously the same what happened with Michelle McCool and The Undertaker


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



DualShock said:


> Not really. Cena is a main eventer and #1 star of the company and Kenny Dykstra was only a midcarder so it´s clear that Cena earns more than Kenny.
> Those bitches don´t look if you are handsome, pretty, strong, funny, not even if you are good in bed. They look how much you earn. His position in WWE played also a major factor. She wanted obviously the same what happened with Michelle McCool and The Undertaker


I'm glad you took me 100% serious. (Even though there is truth to my statement)


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Well if true Mickie was smart specially since Vince never thought she was good looking or well wwe diva type. Which means after her first reign from beating Trish she would of been a jobber to the division.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Daddy Curran said:


> Possibly, but I think a lot of the divas and males are just straight freaks. Any way they can get it they will. Especially considering how often they're on the road.


Exactly. Any of us were in that company, there's a huge chance that we would become shameless whores. I don't blame any of them for fucking around...literally. Punk, Bryan, McIntyre, Kofi and Black all in the same company? God damn.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Who the hell was anticipating whatever this guy had to say? I sure wasn't.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He rang up WWE offices and told them? Like a little child? 

Though he is probably telling the truth.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I could care less about Cena cheating on his wife. The big thing here is everyone backstage is afraid to speak up.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



daemonicwanderer said:


> I'm sure he is telling what he thinks is the truth. However, why is all this coming out now?


he said its because he thought he had a chance of coming back to the WWE.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I still don't understand why he felt it necessary to "clear his name" or whatever. He wasn't a big star nor was he on the track to become one. He was talented and young but I don't believe any large number of people are going, "What ever happened to Kenny Dykestra?" He is coming off as a whiny brat who can't move on. Was he even in the company during the Piggy James angle to know what it was about? It probably was a mean way to pressure her to slim down a tad, like we all thought. 

One thing I do think he is totally right about is how WWE purposefully messes with relationships if they aren't also an on-screen couple.

PS, my money is on Candice being the other woman. Victoria dated Kenny too didn't she?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Kenny's probably not lying, Cena's divorce will probably be incredibly messy, and he'll probably throw himself even further into work to distract himself, which means uggghhhh. There are no winners here.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Why do some of you think this type of behavior only happens in the WWE? Cause in reality it's extends to the entire entertainment division be it sports, music, television or movies etc...

Have any of you heard guys ever the term "casting couch"?


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Kenny left out some of the story that would portray himeself in a negative limelight for his HATERS (who the fuck uses that word). Kenny also blantantly lied about the Carlito incident. Nice coincidence that Kenny now tells the story all these years later.

I don't believe Kenny, and no sane person should. He sounds bitter and is just taking the opportunity to hurt Cena.

It's a true story of a lie.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



yoseftigger said:


> Kenny left out some of the story that would portray himeself in a negative limelight for his HATERS (who the fuck uses that word). Kenny also blantantly lied about the Carlito incident. Nice coincidence that Kenny now tells the story all these years later.
> 
> I don't believe Kenny, and no sane person should. He sounds bitter and is just taking the opportunity to hurt Cena.
> 
> It's a true story of a lie.


Unfortunately alot of people believe the story only because it's degrading John Cena.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He sounds bitter. yes.. but I believe him. Truth is bitter. Not only Cena is low, but so is the WWE. They kept giving him false hopes of giving his job back if he kept his mouth shut when they never would have. I hope Cena's ex wife rips him apart with this divorce. Fuckin waste of space.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



yoseftigger said:


> Kenny left out some of the story that would portray himeself in a negative limelight for his HATERS (who the fuck uses that word).


How do you know that? 

People like you are the HATERS he is referring to.




> Kenny also blantantly lied about the Carlito incident. Nice coincidence that Kenny now tells the story all these years later.


No he didnt. He told his side of the story, he is honest with his answers.



> I don't believe Kenny, and no sane person should. He sounds bitter and is just taking the opportunity to hurt Cena.
> 
> It's a true story of a lie.


He has no reason to lie. Stop sucking on cena's dick for a while.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Of course he is bitter. His career that he wanted to pursue was ruined because of a douchebag named Cena. Anyone of you would be upset if someone above you at your job got you fired, and tarnished your reputation.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Mqwar said:


> He told his side of the story, he is honest with his answers.


To quote you:


Mqwar said:


> How do you know that?


You're so worried about people wanting to "suck" Cena that you don't realize that you're just as guilty of blindly hating him. Can't see the forest from the trees.

None of us know the truth. The bottom line is this is an ex-employee talking negatively about an ex-girlfriend and an ex-coworker. That's it.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Who are we to judge either Cena or Mickie?

The truth is we don't know the whole truth all we have in this is the word of a bitter ex-fiance who has an axe to grind with not just Cena or Mickie but the entire wrestling industry that's pretty much blackballed him at this point. 

Anyone that knows anything about Ken past as a wrestler knows that he was a major pain in the ass backstage.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe him on the whole Cena sleeping around with Mickie and another Diva part, what reason does he have to lie. 

As for who the other Diva is, Kenny was drafted to Smackdown in 2007, the only divas that were drafted to Smackdown that year were Torrie and Victoria, Torrie was separated from Kidman and was dating Mitch from Spirit Squad, so I don't think it's her. I'm not sure if Victoria is or was married.

He doesn't necessarily say the other diva was drafted in 2007, it could have been 2008. The only diva that fits the bill of being married at the time in 2007 and being married to someone outside the WWE is Candice, but she wasn't drafted to Smackdown until 2009. This could explain her Women's title push in 2007 though.

It seems Cena's good boy repuation is being tainted, first his divorce because of allegations of cheating, now this coming out, may as well turn him heel and have it become part of his gimmick.....The New Rated R Superstar JOHN CENA!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Since we've narrowed it down to Victoria or Candice Michelle, likely Victoria, as the "other diva" does anyone else think Kenny is kind of an asshole for saying he won't name the diva because she never did anything to him yet goes on to talk about her so we can kind of figure it out without him saying?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> Who are we to judge either Cena or Mickie?
> 
> The truth is we don't know the whole truth all we have in this is the word of a bitter ex-fiance who has an axe to grind with not just Cena or Mickie but the entire wrestling industry that's pretty much blackballed him at this point.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about Ken past as a wrestler knows that he was a major pain in the ass backstage.


I remember talk of how much of a pain Ken was backstage back in the day. From how it sounded back then, Kenny felt he should have been a bigger star, etc. Maybe it was due to the Cena/Mickie stuff or it could be that being a very young, very hotheaded guy doesn't always go down well. I doubt Cena even cared about Kenny 's job at the time. He probably got fired for the same reason Matt did, handling stuff like an immature 12 year old.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

guy had a very good leg drop.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Wasn't Dykstra palling around with a couple of main eventers before being demoted to jobberdom? He was never going to get over with that name. Homey realized he was flop and just moved on. He's not like other WWE guys who were around for a while and made a lot of money nor does he have the name recognition or star power of the mid card guys who got released (Shelton Benjamin, Matt Hardy, MVP).

Dude is still clearly salty about the whole Mickie thing, otherwise he wouldn't be talking about it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He does sound bitter but I believe him. The whole thing with Mickie going from being the top diva in the company to being on SD jobbing to LayCool and being called Piggie James that qucickly seems a lil too convient.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Ratedr4life said:


> It seems Cena's good boy repuation is being tainted, first his divorce because of allegations of cheating, now this coming out, may as well turn him heel and have it become part of his gimmick.....The New Rated R Superstar JOHN CENA!!! :lmao :lmao


A Rated R Cena sounds fucking hot. :yum:



Boston8119 said:


> Since we've narrowed it down to Victoria or Candice Michelle, likely Victoria, as the "other diva" does anyone else think Kenny is kind of an asshole for saying he won't name the diva because she never did anything to him yet goes on to talk about her so we can kind of figure it out without him saying?


Well to be fair he didnt know we were gonna go all detective and try to figure it out.

Also we still dont know exactly WHO it is, all we know is that it's either Victoria or Candice.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

This thread makes me feel like such a scumbag.

OH WELL, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Does anyone have cliffs for his long ass story? No way im gonna read that


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



*Eternity* said:


> I don't know how credible 90% of this is, but one thing I can call BS on, is this.
> 
> 
> Carlito stated in an shoot interview that Cena was only looking out for him(Carlito), because Cena believed that Carlito should've been at the top with himself, but Carlito just stopped caring and wasn't putting any effort in his work, with angered Cena, because according to Carlito, Cena hates being at the top by himself. And if Cena hates being at the top by himself, than I have no idea why he would push for the termination of Randy Orton, who atm is the 3rd guy.


Is hard to know because at the end of that interview Carlito admitted that he would return to the WWE so he didn't burn any bridges.

Not Saying anything this guy say is 100% true but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

John Cena reminds me of Justin Bieber. He's the Justin Bieber of WWE.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

John Cena reminds me of Justin Bieber. He's the Justin Bieber of WWE.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



itsmadness said:


> Does anyone have cliffs for his long ass story? No way im gonna read that


cena fucked mickie james who was kennys girl friend.


----------



## illmat (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He sounds bitter but I actually believe him. He also right about Cena not selling for other performers, comments that have been said thousands of times.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Schrute_Farms said:


> John Cena reminds me of Justin Bieber. He's the Justin Bieber of WWE.


I can see the resemblance.
Both loved by girls and little boys(lol) but they also both represent the decline of its industries.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Weird, people are sick of Cena's goody two shoes character but it seems like he's a massive heel backstage. Interesting interview though, wonder if it's all true? His reasons seem fairly trustworthy ''wanting to clear his bad rep'' and such. Pff, I believe it.

Cena, ya cunt.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Seems legit (I mean that). It'd be pretty silly of him to just make all this up and for what? There really can't be anything he'd gain out of outing people's dirty laundry in a wrestling locker room. The events add up too. For Mickie to be as over as she was it always rubbed me the wrong way how they started treating her like shit out of nowhere. 

Also liked what he had to say about Cena's lack of selling and how it compared to other babyfaces.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

why is it so shocking if he seems bitter ? he lost his gf , his job and his reputation bec of this ...anybody would be bitter geez...and besides he came across well i thought and very clear headed for a guy who got so burned..

anyway, cena is a dick and i hope he gets buried in court seeing how much he has buried everybody else in wwe and how much of a prick he really is behind the scenes


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Would be funny if when the next time WWE is in a very smarkish town that the crowd, or a part of the crowd, started chanting ''Miiiiiickeeeeey'' towards Cena.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> What a whinny, vindictive little douche bag Kenny turned out to be. No wonder Mickie dumped him.
> 
> For all of you that are willing to throw Cena under a bus for this all I have to say to you is that your favorite wrestler has likely done things that are worse then this.


um... my favorite wrestler is AJ Styles. I want to see your attempt to try and make him seem like a douche


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

The Rock never did this. Rock is such a better man than Cena. Oh it's true it's true.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



totoyotube said:


> um... my favorite wrestler is AJ Styles. I want to see your attempt to try and make him seem like a douche


He's got dirty laundry in his past as well. I'm sure of it. They all do.

As far as Ken I think the man's a fucking idiot for coming out with all of this at stuff especially at this time when Cena's in the middle of a divorce. It makes Ken look like a bitter, malicious, spiteful prick.

John Cena doesn't strike me as the kind of enemy a kid like Ken wants for life if you catch my drift? I think Ken fucked up big time here and is gonna pay the price for it somewhere down the road.



The-Rock-Says said:


> The Rock never did this. Rock is such a better man than Cena. Oh it's true it's true.


Around The Rock's time on top nobody gave a shit about celebrity infidelity like they do now. In society's eyes now and days it's almost worse then murder especially if your a male who cheated and for the record The Rock did cheat on Dana he admitted it which is why they are currently divorced today.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> He's got dirty laundry in his past as well. I'm sure of it. They all do.
> 
> As far as Ken I think the man's a fucking idiot for coming out with all of this at stuff especially at this time when Cena's in the middle of a divorce. It makes Ken look like a bitter, malicious, spiteful prick.
> 
> John Cena doesn't strike me as the kind of enemy a kid like Ken wants for life if you catch my drift? I think Ken fucked up big time here and is gonna pay the price for it somewhere down the road.


Not every wrestler is a bad person, I know that may come as a shock considering all the negatives we hear about a lot of these guys and girls, but sprinkled within the mix of assholes, sluts, cheaters, drug abusers and such...there are some genuinely normal, good people.

The dude slept with his fiance, Ken has every right to feel whatever way he wants. Cena knowingly and willingly fucked another man's soon-to-be wife. Not once was Cena thinking "You know maybe this isnt such a great idea, maybe this is morally wrong, maybe I SHOULDNT be doing this, why dont I just find an unattached girl?"

And he did this on top of sleeping with a woman who was actually married.

What EXACTLY is Cena gonna do if he becomes an enemy of Ken? Blackball him? Ken already knew he'd be banned from WWE the moment he opened his mouth about this. Cena's already fucked up the guy's marriage and his career in the company, WHAT ELSE is there for him to do to Ken?

*Everybody* in this story is at fault; Ken, Cena, Mickie, and the married woman he had as a side chick (Candice or Victoria) 

What's the lesson here kiddies? When you're in the WWE DONT have a relationship, and if you're a diva it's probably best if you stay away from man-whore Cena.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> John Cena doesn't strike me as the kind of enemy a kid like Ken wants for life if you catch my drift? I think Ken fucked up big time here and is gonna pay the price for it somewhere down the road.


You make it sound like Cena is going to shoot him in the head one day. 

Seriously, what can john cena do to him? Ken is not willing to return to WWE anyway. Cena is the bigger star, popular.. he is the one who has a reputation to protect.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He did? Never heard that before or read Rock saying he did. You got a link?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

We still haven't,heard,cena and mickey side. Plus its also mickey fault. She,was engage to ken and she decided to sleep around. I dont like cena but,im,willing,to bet that mickey approached cena first. Cena as a man whore wasnt gonna back out tho..


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



iHoneyBea said:


> Not every wrestler is a bad person, I know that may come as a shock considering all the negatives we hear about a lot of these guys and girls, but sprinkled within the mix of assholes, sluts, cheaters, drug abusers and such...there are some genuinely normal, good people.
> 
> The dude slept with his fiance, Ken has every right to feel whatever way he wants. Cena knowingly and willingly fucked another man's soon-to-be wife. Not once was Cena thinking "You know maybe this isnt such a great idea, maybe this is morally wrong, maybe I SHOULDNT be doing this, why dont I just find an unattached girl?"
> 
> ...


Doesn't make either Cena or Mickie bad people. Remember we don't know the full story here.

Of course Ken knew he was never going to be welcomed back into the WWE again since he also failed in the indy circuit as well. I think this is either a case of a guy looking for an additional 15 minutes of fame or a guy who's been paid off by Cena's soon to be ex-wife and lawyer to make some shit up to things turn things in her favor. 

Convenient timing now isn't it Kenny?



Mqwar said:


> You make it sound like Cena is going to shoot him in the head one day.
> 
> Seriously, what can john cena do to him? Ken is not willing to return to WWE anyway. Cena is the bigger star, popular.. he is the one who has a reputation to protect.


No I don't think Cena would do something that drastic and stupid since he smarter then that but I do think he can hit him somewhere it hurts.



The-Rock-Says said:


> He did? Never heard that before or read Rock saying he did. You got a link?


http://www.justjared.com/2008/08/04/dwayne-johnson-rocks-new-romance/

Do you think they were only dating recently?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> *Doesn't make either Cena or Mickie bad people.* Remember we don't know the full story here.
> 
> Of course Ken knew he was never going to be welcomed back into the WWE again since he also failed in the indy circuit as well. I think this is either a case of a guy looking for an additional 15 minutes of fame or a guy who's been paid off by Cena's soon to be ex-wife and lawyer to make some shit up to things turn things in her favor.
> 
> Convenient timing now isn't it Kenny?


It kind of does make them bad people, but I guess unless people understand where he's coming from and been in the situation of having been cheated on they cant relate.

And it's already been said Ken will gain nothing from this other than outing Mickie and Cena. And if he made this up then that's some fucking elaborate ass story. I'm sure he sat down and thought up exactly what to say making sure that every little detail fit within the timeline so it would make sense too.

And you honestly think Cena's estranged wife thought up a brilliant plan to pay someone off to talk about him cheating, and out of tons of people on this planet she could have chosen....she picked Kenny Dykstra?

Yes this is odd timing, but that's life. Sometimes shit just falls into place, sucks to be Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Where does it say he cheated on his ex wife when they were together?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

The Roast Beef thing is kinda funny in the sense that me and some other posters called her Roast Beef 5 years ago on here. It's nice to see that come full circle.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Even if he's exaggerating a bit, it still makes Cena and Mickie look bad. And if it's true, then I will know the man that many kids consider to be their role model is a cheating asshole.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

If this make Mickie and Cena bad people then just about everyone in wrestling is bad. No one perfect i will still continue to like Mickie who is still beautiful and talented in the ring.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



iHoneyBea said:


> It kind of does make them bad people, but I guess unless people understand where he's coming from and been in the situation of having been cheated on they cant relate.
> 
> And it's already been said Ken will gain nothing from this other than outing Mickie and Cena. And if he made this up then that's some fucking elaborate ass story. I'm sure he sat down and thought up exactly what to say making sure that every little detail fit within the timeline so it would make sense too.
> 
> ...


Where he's coming from? Hell who knows how much of what he said is ever true? or if any?

Yes he does he gets a public forum to air his personal grievances/jealousies over two poeple who had better careers in pro wrestling then he did not to mention I'm sure the website paid him for his interview as well. There web sites out there at are the TMZ version of the pro wrestling and SEscoops is one of those sites. 

Don't underestimate a divorce lawyer especially one that defended Linda Hogan in a divorce is which Hulk got raped in believe me it may seem out there to people like you and me but things like this do happen especially to celebrities.

Doesn't it seem fishy to you about Ken coming out about all this now instead of say 3-4 years ago in a shoot interview when all of this actually "supposedly" happened? Doesn't the time make you a little suspicious?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Um...didn't the Rock's wife allege infidelity in their divorce? I remember reading about it, but it never got picked up as much as it did back then--I think this was way early though like maybe '02 or something?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



> (yes by this point your probably thinking if WWE just videotaped the real lives of these wrestlers we would have a much better show to watch on Mondays)


:lmao


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> Where he's coming from? Hell who knows how much of what he said is ever true? or if any?
> 
> Yes he does he gets a public forum to air his personal grievances/jealousies over two poeple who had better careers in pro wrestling then he did not to mention I'm sure the website paid him for his interview as well. There web sites out there at are the TMZ version of the pro wrestling and SEscoops is one of those sites.
> 
> ...


Who knows what happened that made him suddenly air it out, like I've said before at the end of the day it's out. He did say he kept his mouth shut to stay on their good side until he realized he was being jerked around.

And let me ask you something, you dont find it fishy that Cena and Mickie had that random angle going on back in 08 for it to suddenly stop? Then have her career start a downward spiral?

The pieces fit, it adds up. I'm personally willing to believe Ken, but if you dont then that's fine. As I've said nothing stays secret for long, it eventually gets aired out.

All it takes is for one domino to fall before the whole line collapses. This could only be the beginning.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



iHoneyBea said:


> Who knows what happened that made him suddenly air it out, like I've said before at the end of the day it's out. He did say he kept his mouth shut to stay on their good side until he realized he was being jerked around.
> 
> And let me ask you something, you dont find it fishy that Cena and Mickie had that random angle going on back in 08 for it to suddenly stop? Then have her career start a downward spiral?
> 
> ...


In other words no independent promoter wanted to use him anymore and he wanted to keep his name alive somehow and this was the golden opportunity to do so.

The top face always does an angle with a diva every now and then that's how it is Hulk/Liz/Sherri Austin/Stacey/Debra and Rock Lilian/Trish. It's how the business is. They want to humanize there faces at some point.

Apart from Liz and Kenny has else has come forward about Cena's "supposed" infidelities while he "was married"? That's right no one.

Your out out of curiously since when did society become so stupid and decide that the whole innocent until proven guilty was suddenly became guilty until proven innocent? Seriously how does that work? No wonder so many celebrities are fucked up on booze and drugs out there. Who'd want to be one?

What pains me the most about all of this is that I'm not even a Cena fan anymore I consider myself more of a hater now and I hate defending him but until all the facts come in I'm going to have to side with Cena and Mickie on this.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I'm pretty sure he said he has a job he is happy in.

And he knows he won't be allowed back in the WWE by speaking, so I don't get why people are calling this a ploy...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

*headtilts* Why...does any of it matter? By caring about Cena, you're just feeding the beast.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

As a talent John Cena is the best but he seems to be a pretty shitty guy off-screen, at least in some respects. It's a shame that politics and egos still rule over the WWE.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Cena sucks


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

There are probably a few details he left out I'm sure, but I think there very possibly may be some level of truth in what he's saying. We saw first hand what happened in the career of Mickie James- her move to Smackdown- "Piggie James" etc


Again not agreeing or denying but going on what he's saying and what we saw happen, things do seem strange. Possibly too strange to be coincidental


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Such a sweet little payback for Kenny, he was a patient enough and now he's giving proofs that will cost Cena a huge amount of money, nicely done Kenny.
And John Cena is such a great role model for kids shall I say


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I wasn't a huge fan of him before but have gained a tone of respect for him after reading this.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Mickie James, it's time to step up and spill all lol. You aren't going back to WWE so you may as well set things right and give us more info on what actually happened. Thank you plz!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Mickie will reveal nothing. 

She wants that cock again.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

If you try and put together a time scale:

- 2006: Kenny with Spirit Squad
- November 2006: Spirit Squad split up
--------------
- Early 2007: Kenny repackaged, feuded with Flair before being dumped to Heat. Brief tag-team with Johnny Nitro
- June 2007: Kenny drafted to SmackDown. In the interview, Kenny says "Following weeks I’m off TV and off the road until i get sent to Smackdown. Ironically Johns former diva got sent too." The two diva's that were sent from Raw to SmackDown were Torrie and Victoria...
- July 2007: Kenny formed on screen relationship with Victoria
--------------
- First half of 2008: Kenny absent from TV
- August 2008: Kenny lost on his return to SmackDown to Triple H
- November 2008: Kenny released
--------------

The diva Kenny must be talking about I assume is Victoria given that they were paired up a month after both were drafted.

The incident between Kenny and Mickie I'd guess is late 2006 or early 2007. Late 2006 would be my guess.

And then Cena and Mickie's relationship went downhill in mid 2009, which is why: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mickie_James#Trish_Stratus.27s_fan_.282005.E2.80.932006.29



> Two weeks later on Raw, James dropped the belt to Jillian Hall after an approximate three month title reign.[68] After the show, James was moved to the SmackDown brand for the first time in her career due to a Diva trade made by Raw guest host Nancy O'Dell.[69]


That was in October 2009. And then Piggy James started almost instantly.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

No doubt he's telling the truth. 

All the times mix and look right.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

doesn't suprise me at all when Top star sleep with diva either she married all not...remember last watching Tough Enough After Buzz TV, when mention of Austin 3 girls Torrie, Candice Michelle and Maria Menouno drool over him...as it goes on for couple of shows make me think if Austin put his pants down 3 of them will say yes and Torrie will be first in line..from Debra shoot interviews, Torrie was all over Austin but she got told by Debra to stay away from her man...

we all heard stories about Vince and Trish...i believe it's true, the way Vince praise Trish.

Randy Savage and Steph... must be true then why Vince don't want to hear that name Randy Savage? after his dead WWE begin mention his name and now i believe Vince even don't want to hear his name. if not about it then what is it Vince even don't want to hear anyone mention Randy Savage name?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



The Bad Guy said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of him before but have gained a tone of respect for him after reading this.


Exactly. I personally couldn't care less about Kenny Dykstra's existence before that but now that he's airing the "greatest human being", John Cena's dirty laundry, I've got newfound respect for him.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*John Cena tried to lobby WWE to release Randy Orton*



> Fueling rumors that WWE may part ways with Randy Orton as a result of his second violation of the Talent Wellness Program, former WWE talent Kenn Doane (a/k/a Kenny Dykstra) stated recently on Twitter that he believes John Cena is among those within the sports entertainment organization lobbying for the SmackDown wrestler’s termination. Doane's belief is based on Cena admitting to him in 2006 that he wanted Orton fired following his first Wellness Program infraction.
> 
> One WWE source said though the wrestling stars' relationship may currently be more amicable, Cena 'hated' Orton then due to the third-generation wrestler constantly "calling out Cena for what he was."
> 
> ...


sorry if it has been posted.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: John Cena tried to lobby WWE to release Randy Orton*

Already posted:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...cena-tiger-woods-wwe-wanting-orton-fired.html


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena tried to lobby WWE to release Randy Orton*

The whole Kenny Dykstra interview has been posted in the 'General WWE' section.

It has really put light on a lot of subjects that have been avoided for years. It seems to be that Cena truly is a politicking douchebag.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: John Cena tried to lobby WWE to release Randy Orton*

Oh come on now, they're the best of friends!


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I'm on the fence about this.
Sure, all the timelines mix together correctly, especially that random Mickie and Cena program.
or he could just be a bitter guy and decided to attack WWE's golden boy.

Then again, if everything Dykstra said happened to him is true, you can only keep that kind of shit down deep inside until it festers and it has to come out. if Cena being a huge douchebag back to him backstage after Dykstra tried to bury the hatchet made it come out, it makes sense.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walls said:


> Why would you lose respect for Cena? Because of him whoring around? It's almost impossible to say no when you're in Cena's position. There are ridiculously hot women that want to fuck him wherever he goes and eventually, you're going to say yes.


How about learning some god damn self control


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Shock said:


> As a talent John Cena is the best but he seems to be a pretty shitty guy off-screen, at least in some respects. It's a shame that politics and egos still rule over the WWE.


HOW IS CENA A SHITTY GUY when he himself has admitted of being a man whore. 

The Kenny version of the story is only part of the truth. If Mickie is in a relationship and Cena is single, Mickie should be the one to be more concerned about whoring herself out. As long as Cena isn't dating anybody at that point of time or married when he banged Mickie, he shouldn't be getting most of the blame.

The only shitty thing about all of this is it ruined Kenny's career. But who knows the real version of the story. May be Kenny was extremely disrespectful to Cena, may be Mickie played both of them along. You never know the truth. Messing with the golden boy of the company will always get you in trouble.

If Kenny tried to man up to Cena, especially when the fault lies mainly with his whore fiancee, he is stupid. If Kenny tried to genuinely sort it out, but still Cena got him fired and acted like a douche, then Cena is a horrible person to cost someone his life long dream.

But, I am sure this story has more to it than it is being portrayed.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



YimYac said:


> How about learning some god damn self control


Why would you need to have self-control ? If you are a single guy (not married or in a relationship) and hot girls want to sleep with you, why wouldn't you ?! Guys are born horny !


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

This isn't getting any better for John, all of this is coming out. I heard it on the radio this morning and they did mention the Mickie James rumors. Maybe it was because there is an upcoming Raw in Lafayette but they spent a good 15 minutes on the topic and discussed him being with several divas & "groupies" while he was married to Liz. So the shit is hitting the fan for John.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Ken, you're about 4 years too late if you expect me to believe you. Let's put the cards on the table, nobody wants this guy on their roster. He can't find work anywhere worth a damn. Hell, TNA didn't even want his ass when he was begging them for a job a year or so ago. Now all of a sudden Ken has these earth shattering stories to reveal after being released 4 YEARS AGO. Come on Ken, it's obvious you're just trying to make your irrelevant name relevant again in the hopes of gaining employment. 

Anyone that believes Ken is quite gullible really.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Damn, his grammar is atrocious.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

If this stuff was coming out in 2008-2009, I'd be more sympathetic to the guy. As it stands, while I think what he saying is the truth from his perspective, the timing of all this just seems all too convenient and his reasoning is just off. Did anyone care enough about Kenny Dykestra to even make up rumors about him?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



The-Rock-Says said:


> No doubt he's telling the truth.
> 
> All the times mix and look right.


So what? That doesn't make things true, it makes them possible. Huge fucking difference. I don't know what to think. There's no reason to believe what Dykstra's saying, but it's possible.


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I believe everything he has said and I can see he is still upset about Mickie and John and hey who wouldn't be?
He wanted to marry the woman!
Oh well. 
He has let off steam and I guess it will be easier for him to move on now


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Strats said:


> I believe everything he has said and I can see he is still upset about Mickie and John and hey who wouldn't be?
> He wanted to marry the woman!
> Oh well.
> He has let off steam and I guess it will be easier for him to move on now


This stuff didn't happen 4 weeks ago, it happened 4 or more YEARS ago. Shouldn't he be on the track of moving on before now?


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Why does he need to lie? He is speaking the truth.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

*Kenny Dykstra claims that John Cena fucked Victoria*



> Kenn Doane, who appeared as Kenny of the Spirit Squad and Kenny Dykstra for WWE from 2006 to 2008, blames an affair between John Cena and Mickie James for ruining his relationship with the former Diva and costing him his job. Speaking to SEScoops.com on the ordeal, Doane reveals that Cena was having a second affair with a then-WWE Diva who was married to a man not involved with the professional wrestling industry.
> 
> Doane says he discovered James had been cheating on him with the Cenation leader when he caught her searching online rumors of her act of infidelity with the query "Mickie James dating John Cena."
> 
> ...



Since the first time I saw Victoria I knew that she's a fucking slut. You only have to take a look at her face to see that.

also... i'm 100% sure that Cena screwed Torrie Wilson too. If Buff Bagwell screwed her back in WCW then Cena did it too.










laughing like a bitch.

long history no John? you should tell A-Rod what a bitch Torrie is.​


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

It's always something, not sure if Cena drinks a lot or does drugs but like Bret Hart I'm guessing it's better in their mind to be promiscuous than drink or do drugs. Maybe morally seems a lesser evil to them or feels like not a big risk to their health like other addictions.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

There's a real big problem with assuming that it's Victoria. The problem being when Ken Doane says "Ironically, John's former Diva got sent too [to Smackdown]" that people are assuming that he means at the same time he did. He didn't say that. It could have been someone shipped to Smackdown in '08 or '09 just as easily, like a Candace Michelle, for example.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

Well played Cena, well played.



Wrestling02370 said:


> It could be a bit of bitterness, but Doane has no reason to lie. I dont doubt him. And lets not pretend we dont like hearing all this insider gossip. Its why we come online.


Good point, it's always funny when people on here turn it around and trash the person telling the story. There's no reason for Doane to lie about this, he's been gone from the WWE for a while now. We want the gossip, it gives us inside information so why trash it?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Quasi Juice said:


> Well played Cena, well played.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, it's always funny when people on here turn it around and trash the person telling the story. There's no reason for Doane to lie about this, he's been gone from the WWE for a while now. We want the gossip, it gives us inside information so why trash it?


I was shocked when I read this stuff. I thought John was better then this. I don't think there is anything wrong with John and Mickie having all the sex they wanted, but it is obviously a BIG problem if Mickie is with another guy and John is with someone he has been with for a long time. I am someone who can't stand cheating, its a terrible thing to do to someone. I would have more respect for Mickie and John if they went to the ones they were with, told them about their feelings for each other BEFORE fucking and then have all the sex they wanted...but instead they chose to hurt people. I think another reason is John probably didn't have romantic feelings for Mickie, he just saw her as another girl to fuck because he knows he has the looks to get between almost any woman's legs (hence the women waiting in the lobbies), especially since it wasn't really known how serious he was with Liz back then.
I still wonder if Doane is telling the truth but its very true he has no reason to lie and I am wondering if John's soon to be ex knows every detail about this stuff and knows every girl he fucked.

I don't blame Mickie, John is a hot guy but I can't stand cheaters...I don't care how hot someone is, if they are someone who cheats then my attraction for them goes out the window for the most part. I'm not saying its wrong to have strong feelings for someone else while in a relationship, it happens...but they could of handled it better. At least Mickie admitted her mistake and was legitimately sorry for it....it sounds like John has been fucking women left and right even when he was with his soon to be ex wife....this kinda sounds like another Edge/Lita thing except this time two people got hurt.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Quasi Juice said:


> Well played Cena, well played.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, it's always funny when people on here turn it around and trash the person telling the story. There's no reason for Doane to lie about this, he's been gone from the WWE for a while now. We want the gossip, it gives us inside information so why trash it?


He is drawing himself a lot of attention, which is not something he has had in a while. When was the last time anybody spoke of Ken Doane?

Its not a bad ploy to jump on the internet and make some statements about people to get your name back out there and a few bookings.


----------



## Rick J (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*

This explains a bit more why Cena's wife filed for divorce.
Honestly i never liked Cena too much so this latest revelation (if true) just strengthens what i already think about him.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



Quasi Juice said:


> Well played Cena, well played.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, it's always funny when people on here turn it around and trash the person telling the story. There's no reason for Doane to lie about this, he's been gone from the WWE for a while now. We want the gossip, it gives us inside information so why trash it?


He absolutely has a reason to lie: attention.

I mean seriously, I went to a dirtsheet just now and I'm bombarded by shit about Shelly Martinez and Kenny Dykstra. Does anyone really give a fuck what either of these two think?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Well....the truth is Cena filled for a divorce on may 1.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Doesn't matter if it happened four days ago or four years ago.
Stuff like that [IF TRUE, I'm still on the fence] can fester and mess with your head for so long until you just have to let it all out in the open.

and yes, a fiance pretty much being stolen is a pretty big emotional and mental blow.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Why did it take him THIS long to say something about it rather it's true or not, some of it maybe true, but still why wait til after the fact that his wrestling career is dead and that Cena filed for divorce.....what an idiot


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

i belive everything Kenny said about Cena, The man is a snake hope someone kicks his ass backstage..infact i hope Lesnar does it!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Mickie James is that crazy chick whore who AJ is playing on television.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



bigdog40 said:


> Why did it take him THIS long to say something about it rather it's true or not, some of it maybe true, but still why wait til after the fact that his wrestling career is dead and that Cena filed for divorce.....what an idiot


Cena's the top guy, if Kenny did it when he was working there, he would have got fired immediately. And if he did it right after he got fired, I know, even though I'm not high on Cena, I would at least give John the benefit of the doubt and think Kenny was just jealous.

I know there are probably a lot of casual Cena fans that don't know what's going on and will love the guy to no end, but I'm sure the divorce becoming public knowledge has definitely hurt his image. If I'm in Kenny's shoes I would have done the same thing and that's wait until it becomes more public about Cena's backstage behavior, giving Kenny's story more credibility.

On top of that, if what Kenny says is true, I would definitely hold a grudge against Cena, especially after getting snubbed when he tried to bury the hatchet. I'd wait until Cena is at his most vulnerable and just throw gas on the fire


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



daemonicwanderer said:


> This stuff didn't happen 4 weeks ago, it happened 4 or more YEARS ago. Shouldn't he be on the track of moving on before now?



Maybe not everyone gets over being hurt like that.
It wasn't just him getting his heart broken but his ego being bruised and then loosing a chance with a carer in WWE

If someone cheated on me I would probably be quiet bitter too


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I couldn't even skim through this entire thing because this guy's so full of shit, I can almost smell it wafting from my screen. Holy hell.


> If I'm in Kenny's shoes I would have done the same thing and that's wait until it becomes more public about Cena's backstage behavior, giving Kenny's story more credibility


Going through a divorce is not "backstage behaviour".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



bigdog40 said:


> Why did it take him THIS long to say something about it rather it's true or not, some of it maybe true, but still why wait til after the fact that his wrestling career is dead and that Cena filed for divorce.....what an idiot


Kenny said he wanted to go back to the WWE or go to TNA so I guess he shut his mouth but he couldn't go back to WWE or get into TNA because he had "bad behavior". He pretty much was blacklisted from the two major companies because of Cena. I can see why he'd wait all this time and seeing Cena getting a divorce would be the perfect time to say what he had to say to hurt him like never before.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

So Cena basically destroy Kenny dream to be a big superstar,take his girl and once he didn't wanted to be with that girl,make sure she would be fired too 
The same Cena who says to everybody to rise above the hate ? Who says that The Rock is selfish and that he fight for everybody in the lockerroom ? Damn !


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I doubt it was Cena spreading stories about him on the internet, he doesn't have the time to do so. Kenny was said to be a pain in the ass backstage if I recall from pretty much the start. He may have had some supporters in WWE, but he wasn't a big enough star prior to his release for them to clamor for him again. Dixie could have hired him if she thought he would be a good edition to TNA, especially if she didn't get the feeling he'd be a problem. Fact is she didn't and I doubt she was calling Connecticut to ask how he was as an independent contractor; obviously he wasn't considered a "must have". If he was serious about returning to WWE, he might have wanted to reconsider trying to get into TNA in the first place.

If he is so happy where he's at, why does he feel the need to dredge up the past? Who is that helping and what is he hoping to get out of this other than perhaps see a bit of egg on Cena's face (that once Sheamus is successfully installed as the new top face will be used to further add fuel to a heel turn for Cena)? His reasoning for coming out now, that he wants to clear his name and tell the "haters" to stuff it is silly. I don't think anyone actually cares enough about Kenn Doane. I think he isn't happy where he is and is using the possible notoriety to try and make a come back to wrestling (especially WWE a la Matt Hardy).

And how do we know Mickie's Piggy James storyline and subsequent firing have anything to do with Cena? Kenny is speculating all of that unless he has some proof from people that were still employed by the company. He was gone in 2008, Mickie at that point was feuding with Maryse over the Divas title I believe. All reports about Mickie's Piggy James storyline have led outsiders to believe that it was over her weight (she wasn't as toned at the time). Mickie's leaving was reportedly over the fact she wanted to do music part-time, issues with Batista (not Cena), and being a bit of a nuisance while on tour in Europe. Dirtsheets aren't always even partially reliable, but Kenny didn't even say a peep, even just about Mickie during this time?


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



greendayedgehead said:


> I couldn't even skim through this entire thing because this guy's so full of shit, I can almost smell it wafting from my screen. Holy hell.
> 
> *Going through a divorce is not "backstage behaviour*".


I think he meant Cena's behavior with the divas. Out of all this, I'm still confused on Kenn's "Bad Behavior". The worst I heard was he was gonna be pushed and got a big head about it, and Orton slapped him for acting stupid in a bar. Of all the nonsense that's been "reported" about wrestlers, that's really tame. Especially given the things said about Orton (before "settling down").


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



greendayedgehead said:


> I couldn't even skim through this entire thing because this guy's so full of shit, I can almost smell it wafting from my screen. Holy hell.
> 
> Going through a divorce is not "backstage behaviour".


No, you're right, backstage behavior wasn't the right the word, I think I meant to say personal life, it was early in the morning. But, who knows, maybe I'm that kind of asshole that would bring up shit from years ago.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

16 pages later. Spoiler Cena Wins LOL. *shakes my head*


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

So to make this short, Cena banged both Mickie and Victoria.

And maybe Torrie too. Is that right?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Update: Doane claims he has gotten good responses from current and former WWE emloyees.



> - Kenn Doane says that his speaking up against John Cena for sleeping with Mickie James and other Divas and ring rats, then sabotaging Doane's career, has gotten him nothing but positive feedback from those within the industry. Doane posted on Twitter:
> 
> Thanks for tweets from positive to negative Nothing but positive from those in the 'biz' and in the know
> 
> ...


Gaspard backing him up does seem to lend a little more credibility to his accusations.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

OP updated since the thread is merged.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Contrarian said:


> OP updated since the thread is merged.


My bad.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



greendayedgehead said:


> I couldn't even skim through this entire thing because this guy's so full of shit, I can almost smell it wafting from my screen. Holy hell.
> 
> Going through a divorce is not "backstage behaviour".


Come on.

I wouldn't COMPLETELY write what this guy is saying off because all you've gotta do is connect the dots... He could very well be telling the truth...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



sesel said:


> So to make this short, Cena banged both Mickie and Victoria.
> 
> And maybe Torrie too. Is that right?


No. All we have is rumors and speculation. And Victoria is 100% not confirmed. That's COMPLETE speculation from people trying to read way too much into a sentence that did not have enough information to come to a factual conclusion.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



RiZE said:


> Come on.
> 
> I wouldn't COMPLETELY write what this guy is saying off because all you've gotta do is connect the dots... He could very well be telling the truth...


Cena may well be a cheating, manipulative, stuck up SOB like Mr Dykstra is claiming. But reading this, I can't take it from this guy at all because of how he comes off.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Even if Kenn was 100% right, Cena STILL isn't as bad as Hogan.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

So cena fucked torrie as well? Lucky fucker.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



sesshomaru said:


> Even if Kenn was 100% right, Cena STILL isn't as bad as Hogan.


Ok no problem, just make a list of the young twenty something wrestlers who had their careers ruined by Hogan. You also need to list the guys who's girlfriends were sleeping with Hogan as well.

Hogan used politics to keep his character strong, but I don't know of any one wrestler who's career ending was directly tied to Hogan's actions.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



greendayedgehead said:


> Cena may well be a cheating, manipulative, stuck up SOB like Mr Dykstra is claiming. But reading this, I can't take it from this guy at all because of how he comes off.


Well.. Yeah..

Of course he's bitter. He did have his career ruined and future wife stolen by a guy that shows little to no remorse...


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Mike Zybyszko said:


> Ok no problem, just make a list of the young twenty something wrestlers who had their careers ruined by Hogan. You also need to list the guys who's girlfriends were sleeping with Hogan as well.
> 
> Hogan used politics to keep his character strong, *but I don't know of any one wrestler who's career ending was directly tied to Hogan's actions.*


One wrestler? How about more than half the WCW roster?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



RiZE said:


> Well.. Yeah..
> 
> Of course he's bitter. He did have his career ruined and future wife stolen by a guy that shows little to no remorse...


It's not even that. Something seems off about him, like in the head. I'm not sure if it's just my fundamental distrust of a grown man unable to use basic grammar, but yeah. I'd believe it, just not from his mouth.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

He is obviously bitter but that doesnt necessary mean he is lying. I can believe him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Meltzer and Alvarez talked about Kenny and said that he was basically like Randy Orton backstage. Almost everyone hated him in OVW. Cornette was really high on him, but he soured on Kenny like a lot of people did. Apparently, Kenny was also a Heyman guy, but eventually Heyman left before he could learn how much of a douche Kenny is.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Mike Zybyszko said:


> Ok no problem, just make a list of the young twenty something wrestlers who had their careers ruined by Hogan. You also need to list the guys who's girlfriends were sleeping with Hogan as well.
> 
> Hogan used politics to keep his character strong, but I don't know of any one wrestler who's career ending was directly tied to Hogan's actions.


Look, I heard a rumor of Hogan refusing to lose the title to Bret and I heard a rumor of him not letting Jericho in the main event scene back at WCW, so he did not ended carreers as far as I know, but have being a bad person.

Anyway, I always heard of Hogan using politics to benefit only he and his friends.

Speaking on the girlfriend topic, Hogan slept with Miss Elizabeth while she was dating Savage,did'nt he?


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

SORRY FOR BAD ENGLISH


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



sesel said:


> SORRY FOR BAD ENGLISH


You shouldn't be!


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Thanks, I only know the basics and sometimes I forget how to write some phrases.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3pv2m8/


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Thought it was a cool interview. I don't really have any opinion of KD in general.

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what business he owns?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

We do I have the feeling Kenny was like this when he found out


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

People saying some divas are ring rats,but I think anyone can have their "services" for the right price and with the right contact, just an opinion based on some tv celebrities from here. I can be wrong.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



sesel said:


> So to make this short, Cena banged both Mickie and Victoria.
> 
> And maybe Torrie too. Is that right?


and of course kelly kelly, but she is not even worth counting, since she is basicly a gatekeeper for wwe lol


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

gatekeeper means slut? Sorry for the dumb question


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Jeffy said:


> and of course kelly kelly, but she is not even worth counting, since she is basicly a gatekeeper for wwe lol


Cena's also slept with both Candice, Maria and Trish as well.



sesel said:


> People saying some divas are ring rats,but I think anyone can have their "services" for the right price and with the right contact, just an opinion based on some tv celebrities from here. I can be wrong.


There all rats who are trying to get more money for themselves for the very short careers a majority of them have and by sleeping with top guys that allows them the opportunity to do so.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> Cena's also slept with both Candice, Maria and Trish as well.
> 
> 
> 
> There all rats who are trying to work themselves into making alot more money.


You must be kidding! Which Diva he did not banged? Rico?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> Cena's also slept with both Candice, Maria and Trish as well.
> 
> 
> 
> There all rats who are trying to get more money for themselves for the very short careers a majority of them have and by sleeping with top guys that allows them the opportunity to do so.


When was it even hinted he nailed Trish?


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



virus21 said:


> When was it even hinted he nailed Trish?



Same question about Candice.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



sesel said:


> Same question about Candice.


In her case, Kenny mentioned that Cena nailed a Smackdown diva that was married to someone outside the business. The only two that match are Victoria and Candice


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



virus21 said:


> In her case, Kenny mentioned that Cena nailed a Smackdown diva that was married to someone outside the business. The only two that match are Victoria and Candice


True but Candice wasn't the one drafted to SD! along with him. So I thought it was Victoria.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



virus21 said:


> When was it even hinted he nailed Trish?


Around late 2004 to mid 2005 there were rumors. Trish in her career was linked to Vince, Dwayne Johnson, Jeff Hardy and John Cena. 



sesel said:


> True but Candice wasn't the one drafted to SD! along with him. So I thought it was Victoria.


It was both of them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> Around late 2004 to mid 2005 there were rumors. Trish in her career was linked to Vince, Dwayne Johnson, Jeff Hardy and John Cena.


And Kurt Angle


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



virus21 said:


> And Kurt Angle


Seriously? 

That's news to me. I mean I know that Kurt Angle hooked up with both Christy Hemme and Dawn Marie but when did the Trish rumor start?


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

ITT: Too many guys who think with their dicks. How can anyone honestly back up Cena? I think it says an awful lot about your morals if you think that it's ok for him to sleep around with a bunch of skanky Divas while he's in a damn relationship.

Maybe it's because I can't stand Cena, but I believe Kenny. Sure, Mickie James is also guilty, but who honestly believes most or any of the Divas have any standards of self control? They'll bang the hell out of anyone. It goes without saying, so it isn't a surprise.

It's just ironic that squeaky clean Cena who we are supposed to believe is such a great guy with great standards and morals is a filthy manwhore. IF this is true, I thank Kenny for having the stones to say something.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> Seriously?
> 
> That's news to me. I mean I know that Kurt Angle hooked up with both Christy Hemme and Dawn Marie but when did the Trish rumor start?


Well Kurt did say hes seen Trish naked, so the rumor came from that. Christy, did not here about that one


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



virus21 said:


> Well Kurt did say hes seen Trish naked, so the rumor came from that. Christy, did not here about that one


I see how that got started, but that could've been a photoshoot, locker room goof or anything. She did do a lot of photo sessions that were topless where she was just barely covered. I wouldn't be surprised if most wrestlers have seen all of the divas naked at one point or another.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



DegenerateXX said:


> ITT: Too many guys who think with their dicks. How can anyone honestly back up Cena? I think it says an awful lot about your morals if you think that it's ok for him to sleep around with a bunch of skanky Divas while he's in a damn relationship.
> 
> Maybe it's because I can't stand Cena, but I believe Kenny. Sure, Mickie James is also guilty, but who honestly believes most or any of the Divas have any standards of self control? They'll bang the hell out of anyone. It goes without saying, so it isn't a surprise.
> 
> It's just ironic that squeaky clean Cena who we are supposed to believe is such a great guy with great standards and morals is a filthy manwhore. IF this is true, I thank Kenny for having the stones to say something.


Cena and Liz have been on and off more times then I care to count. There marriage was doomed to fail from day 1 and personally I think the only reason Cena married her in the first place was to have someone at the home taking care of all the bills.

Are you telling me that Mickie isn't as guilty as Cena? Cena had no loyalty to Ken since neither one of them were friends and I doubt they hardly even knew one another yet Mickie was Ken's finance and yet she still cheated on him so I'd say that makes her far worse then Cena.

No one who's on the road as much as Cena is can that live such a squeaky clean lifestyle that he's character preaches all the time hell I'd say it would be pretty much next to impossible to do myself especially if your in his situation.

Besides all that the 2 guys in your avatar have done far worse that things to alot of people in the wrestling business yet there loved by most of the IWC while Cena's on the receiving end of a lynch mob for sleeping with a woman who in all likely hood came on to him first. hypocrisy much?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



sesel said:


> True but Candice wasn't the one drafted to SD! along with him. So I thought it was Victoria.


He didn't SAY that they were drafted "along" with him. He just said that they were, ironically, also drafted to Smackdown. The disconnect is from people not having reading comprehension and assuming he meant that they went at the exact same time that he did. But he didn't say that and people are putting words in his mouth and making assumptions. I've made this same goddamn point a dozen times but no one reads the fucking thread before slamming on their keyboard either.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Walk-In said:


> He didn't SAY that they were drafted "along" with him. He just said that they were, ironically, also drafted to Smackdown. The disconnect is from people not having reading comprehension and assuming he meant that they went at the exact same time that he did. But he didn't say that and people are putting words in his mouth and making assumptions. I've made this same goddamn point a dozen times but no one reads the fucking thread before slamming on their keyboard either.


No one reads the interview either. That's the kind of speculation that leads to people getting their names ruined. I figured it's more likely to be Candice, but I don't want to make any accusations that could ruin someone's character. Not that a few people exercising restraint has led to anything positive in the past.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I read the entire interview and read a post at a wrestling news site, with the same conclusion as mine.

So, I have my opinion of who the diva is.If it is not the same opinion as yours does not mean I didn't read the entire text. And I'm not accusing anyone. I THINK I know who is it. If seemed I accussed someone it was a mistake of me.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Kenny is probably a little bitter and is trying to get some revenge. That being said, I believe every word. There is no reason for him to lie. I think it was a case of him keeping his mouth shut for the sake of his career and when he realized hes never going to have a career, he decided to tell the truth.


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

John Cena banged Mickie and Victoria and most of you guys are mad? I am jealous as fuck, I wouldn't doubt if he has banged most of the divas over the years. Anyways to be serious, yes Kenny has a right to be bitter but if he was gonna air this shit out then he should of did it a couple years back. He is just now only doing it because Cena is going through a divorce, which in return makes him a douche to attack a man when he is down. Makes him seem like a weak little bitch to be honest, I don't care how much you despise a person...it's no better to get the person when their at their weakest...meaning John obviously. First off one would think not to air personal business on Twitter, you know handle it like adults.

Same shit we read or hear that alot of these wrestlers cheat....Lita with Edge...but in the IWC's eyes is Edge such a douche? I mean we all love Kurt Angle but from what we know he has slept with Dawn, Christy and rumored to have with Trish...while he was married. Is he such a douche in the IWC's eyes? Hogan was rumored to sleep with Miss Elizabeth, and is he a douche in the IWC's eyes? Well yes because the IWC hates Hogan right, it's the same situation with Cena. You guys hate Cena so much you fail to see that Kenny is acting like a child. You guys want and love to hear dirt about Cena, because you want more excuses to rant about how much you hate the man. If it is true and I don't doubt it is, then Cena and Mickie are wrong being that she was engaged. However to come on to twitter and do these interviews just to get attention, makes you seem just like that..an attention whore. Next he'll being doing shoot interviews for RF Video or Highspots. Nobody gave a shit about this man a month ago, and now you are all singing...poor Kenny.


----------



## Helmsley43 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Sounds interesting


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I always enjoyed seeing Kenny Dykstra in the WWE, but then again, i believe him. WWE potrays him as a good guy but that's just an act, if you'd put Justin Bieber in a match with John Cena Justin Bieber would be cheered.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> Cena and Liz have been on and off more times then I care to count. There marriage was doomed to fail from day 1 and personally I think the only reason Cena married her in the first place was to have someone at the home taking care of all the bills.
> 
> Are you telling me that Mickie isn't as guilty as Cena? Cena had no loyalty to Ken since neither one of them were friends and I doubt they hardly even knew one another yet Mickie was Ken's finance and yet she still cheated on him so I'd say that makes her far worse then Cena.
> 
> ...


No I DID NOT say that Mickie is not as guilty as Cena. Never did I imply that. What I was trying to say was that, it kinda is unsurprising that Mickie did what she did. It's just more startling to think Cena would do it, whereas I am not the least bit surprised Mickie did. In other words, I figured she was a skank, so I believe she cheated. It's 100% wrong for both of those two to do what they did but Cena is getting more flak because no one really cares about Mickie James. 

What the hell does coming on to anyone mean? If Cena knew what the hell LOYALTY meant like the hypocrite preaches, he would have had enough self control to say no and not bang every chick that came up to him. If he wanted to be a dirty boy, he should not have started a relationship with Liz in the first place. Plain and simple. 

I don't know about Triple H but at for all of HBK's vices, he has at least changed. And Trips had enough smarts to get with someone who he'd be traveling with. Neither of the two guys in my avatar are saints no, but the difference between them and Cena is they don't run around with that squeaky clean image, trying to be a great role model for little kids. So in that sense, they are not nearly as hypocritical as golden boy Cena.


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

lol at you guys saying he sucked. Based on what? How the WWE booked him? You guys have to be smarter than that.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Funny thing no one gave a fuck about kenny a month ago.. Why is kenny all of the sudden loved by the iwc? This is what we call blind hate. You all side with kenny because you all despise John Cena.

So what if he banged mickey trish maria victoria and candice? More power to him.

I dont care or like cena but this is unbelievable. 

This is just like michael jackson and whitney houston's death nobody gave an actual fuck about them till they die.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



wwesuperstar said:


> John Cena banged Mickie and Victoria and most of you guys are mad? I am jealous as fuck, I wouldn't doubt if he has banged most of the divas over the years. Anyways to be serious, yes Kenny has a right to be bitter but if he was gonna air this shit out then he should of did it a couple years back. He is just now only doing it because Cena is going through a divorce, which in return makes him a douche to attack a man when he is down. Makes him seem like a weak little bitch to be honest, I don't care how much you despise a person...it's no better to get the person when their at their weakest...meaning John obviously. First off one would think not to air personal business on Twitter, you know handle it like adults.
> 
> Same shit we read or hear that alot of these wrestlers cheat....Lita with Edge...but in the IWC's eyes is Edge such a douche? I mean we all love Kurt Angle but from what we know he has slept with Dawn, Christy and rumored to have with Trish...while he was married. Is he such a douche in the IWC's eyes? Hogan was rumored to sleep with Miss Elizabeth, and is he a douche in the IWC's eyes? Well yes because the IWC hates Hogan right, it's the same situation with Cena. You guys hate Cena so much you fail to see that Kenny is acting like a child. You guys want and love to hear dirt about Cena, because you want more excuses to rant about how much you hate the man. If it is true and I don't doubt it is, then Cena and Mickie are wrong being that she was engaged. However to come on to twitter and do these interviews just to get attention, makes you seem just like that..an attention whore. Next he'll being doing shoot interviews for RF Video or Highspots. Nobody gave a shit about this man a month ago, and now you are all singing...poor Kenny.


Were not just going after Cena because he cheated. The interview pretty much implys that Cena pretty much destroyed Kenny's career and then dumped Mickie to the wolves when he was done with her. At this point, so many wrestlers have been revealed to be unfaithful, that it doesn't phase us as much anymore. Cena brutally screwing over 2 people in the process is what is getting to people


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



virus21 said:


> Were not just going after Cena because he cheated. The interview pretty much implys that Cena pretty much destroyed Kenny's career and then dumped Mickie to the wolves when he was done with her. At this point, so many wrestlers have been revealed to be unfaithful, that it doesn't phase us as much anymore. Cena brutally screwing over 2 people in the process is what is getting to people


Exactly. It's more the actions afterwards and less the cheating itself. Just like people eventually got the stick out of their asses over Edge and Lita, because they realized it wasn't that big of a deal, but the way that Matt reacted was embarrassing and ridiculous.

I do think that the way Kenny is publicly talking about his private life 6 years later is embarrassing and ridiculous, but I think it's more of what he accuses Cena of doing out of vengeance or malevolence that is the most terrible.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Maybe he destroyed his carreer by going the matt hardy way. Being all unprofessional about the situation black mailing the wwe.

"hire me back if you know what's best for your company" 

Shit let make this happen at WM kenny vs Cena with MMA rules everything goes let kenny train with brock lesnar..no bullshit decision either a legit fight!

If cena wins then kenny apologize to him world wide 

If kenny win he gets his jobber job back. 

book it!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



virus21 said:


>


It actually read the dialog bubbles in Cena's voice. :lol


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

So apparently Tara/Victoria has responded to the allegations Kenny threw out recently and she wasn't happy about it: http://rajah.com/base/node/28138


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

You know what's sad? is that Mickie a Diva was a more entertaining than the face of the company.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



daemonicwanderer said:


> So apparently Tara/Victoria has responded to the allegations Kenny threw out recently and she wasn't happy about it: http://rajah.com/base/node/28138


Here's the article:



> Kenn Doane, who labored as Kenny of the Spirit Squad and Kenny Dykstra for WWE from 2006 to 2008, blames an affair between John Cena and Mickie James for ruining his relationship with the former Diva and costing him his job. While discussing the matter to SEScoops.com, Doane revealed that Cena was having a second affair with a then-WWE Diva who was married to a man not involved with the professional wrestling industry.
> 
> Though Doane did not specify the Diva in question, a clue he gave implicated Lisa Marie Varon, formerly known as Victoria in WWE and now known as Tara in TNA Wrestling, as Cena's 'Diva road girlfriend.' Doane said the Diva was transferred from Raw to SmackDown in 2007 like him after being dumped by Cena. Two Divas transferred from Raw to SmackDown in the 2007 WWE Draft—and the entire year—Torrie Wilson and Varon. Wilson was in the process of divorcing Billy Kidman. Varon has been married to a man not affiliated with the professional wrestling industry since 1998, matching Doane's claim.
> 
> ...


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Here's the article:


Thank you. I'm on my phone and couldn't figure out how to quote the article.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



daemonicwanderer said:


> So apparently Tara/Victoria has responded to the allegations Kenny threw out recently and she wasn't happy about it: http://rajah.com/base/node/28138


Doesn't really mean anything. Obviously she's not going to publicly admit she was cheating on her hubby. I don't really care about that anyways. She can fuck who she wants to fuck and so can he. It's the part where Kenny said he came back to WWE a few years later and Cena wouldn't even shake his hand. Fuckin dick.

Edit: Oh and btw I find it hilarious that Cena wears a shirt that has the word "Loyalty" on it


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I've heard that Kenny was like early Randal backstage, but younger and without a family connection. If that is true, Cena, among others might not have much of a care for him regardless of what went down with Mickie. And Kenn didn't need to put anyone else on Front St. the way he did either. Why mention other people, say you don't want to really get them involved, and then drop enough hints for anyone to figure out who you're talking about?


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



daemonicwanderer said:


> So apparently Tara/Victoria has responded to the allegations Kenny threw out recently and she wasn't happy about it: http://rajah.com/base/node/28138


Sounds like Tara doesn't have much of a marriage.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



daemonicwanderer said:


> I've heard that Kenny was like early Randal backstage, but younger and without a family connection. If that is true, Cena, among others might not have much of a care for him regardless of what went down with Mickie. And Kenn didn't need to put anyone else on Front St. the way he did either. Why mention other people, say you don't want to really get them involved, and then drop enough hints for anyone to figure out who you're talking about?


Yeah I didn't really like that Kenny basically told us who it was even after he said he wasn't going to. Still though Cena stole his girl and basically got him fired, he could have at least shook the guys hand.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Hades1313 said:


> *Doesn't really mean anything.* Obviously she's not going to publicly admit she was cheating on her hubby. I don't really care about that anyways. She can fuck who she wants to fuck and so can he. It's the part where Kenny said he came back to WWE a few years later and Cena wouldn't even shake his hand. Fuckin dick.
> 
> Edit: Oh and btw I find it hilarious that Cena wears a shirt that has the word "Loyalty" on it


Why not? 

You know it can be entirely possible that Victoria is telling the truth and Kenny is just bitching, right?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Why not?
> 
> You know it can be entirely possible that Victoria is telling the truth and Kenny is just bitching, right?


Yeah it's possible. Also, possible that she's lying. Which is why I said it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I have no problem with Kenny burying Cena, but outing Victoria was kind of messed up. Even though I'm not sure if she's telling the truth or not, she handled it well.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I guess that tells us Victoria is the one diva he talked about in the interview. Doesn't matter, though. Only thing I care about is Cena's reputation being ripped apart.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



The XL said:


> I have no problem with Kenny burying Cena, but outing Victoria was kind of messed up. *Even though I'm not sure if she's telling the truth or not, she handled it well*.


Agreed


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

KD is bitter. Tell me another person who has trashed talked cena aside from kenny who has gotten fired? 

Anyone?

I don't know why Kenny is bitching. I mean he was just a fucking jobber he wasn't going to make it far. 

if anything he should be happy that he ain't jobbing to adr and sheamus like his old buddy nicky is.


Btw I believe Victoria more than kenny. She is a good woman. 

I believe Kenny is just bitter that cena fucked his ex. Then wwe decided to terminate his contract by moving him to sd by having job to multiple superstar and now he blamed cena that he lost his "job" :lmao


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Hades1313 said:


> Yeah I didn't really like that Kenny basically told us who it was even after he said he wasn't going to. Still though Cena stole his girl and basically got him fired, he could have at least shook the guys hand.


When Kenny was released not a single fuck was given by the IWC yet now that he's putting the bad mouth on Cena (IWC public enemy #1) he's an IWC darling. The truth is Ken was probably going to get released either way. Cena had nothing to do with it.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> When Kenny was released not a single fuck was given by the IWC yet now that he's putting the bad mouth on Cena (IWC public enemy #1) he's an IWC darling. The truth is Ken was probably going to get released either way. Cena had nothing to do with it.


This has to be quoted. 

It is true though, the only reason why people believe what Kenny is saying is because they islike Cena and will use anything the discredit Cena, or rip him to shreads.

If this news came out about The Rock though......


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



itssoeasy23 said:


> This has to be quoted.
> 
> It is true though, the only reason why people believe what Kenny is saying is because they islike Cena and will use anything the discredit Cena, or rip him to shreads.
> 
> If this news came out about The Rock though......


Well there is also the fact that Cena's wife thinks he was cheating. And now there are other people saying he was cheating too.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



itssoeasy23 said:


> This has to be quoted.
> 
> It is true though, the only reason why people believe what Kenny is saying is because they islike Cena and will use anything the discredit Cena, or rip him to shreads.
> 
> If this news came out about The Rock though......


Don't get me wrong I do think that Cena brings alot of the hate on himself for being such a corporate puppet and but a majority of it's nothing more then professional jealousy by a bunch of bitter, miserable, never was carny trash who couldn't/wouldn't draw flies in a shit factory.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Loyalty and Respect, kind of ironic given the fact he could potentially have had cheated on his wife.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



itssoeasy23 said:


> This has to be quoted.
> 
> It is true though, the only reason why people believe what Kenny is saying is because they islike Cena and will use anything the discredit Cena, or rip him to shreads.
> 
> If this news came out about The Rock though......


Cena fans also do the exact opposite. Hate when something negative about him comes out and say it's a lie but will cream their pants over how amazing he is if they hear something good like the latest wish he fulfilled and use it to justify cheering Cena at events even when his stupid ass character insults our intelligence with the same shit every week.

I've defended Cena many times and might do once here and there if he's hated for ridiculous reasons but with the bullshit he continues to produce on TV, I'm happy every time something bad is coming his way. (non-physical that is, I wouldn't wanna hear about him being run over or dying in a plane crash - that's for sure)

As for The Rock, what bad can come out about him? Unless it's murder, child molesting or something like that, I don't see much bad coming The Rock's way, specially in terms of loyalty since he's already divorced his ex-wife on good terms and brags about "getting pie" about every time he's on WWE TV, which means having random sex is part of him. And unlike Cena, there's nobody promoting him for being God's gift as the "perfect human being".


----------



## Thugblood (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

You guys should read this 
http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/342843361.php


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Thugblood said:


> You guys should read this
> http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/342843361.php


We already have, that's what we've been talking about.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



itssoeasy23 said:


> This has to be quoted.
> 
> It is true though, the only reason why people believe what Kenny is saying is because they islike Cena and will use anything the discredit Cena, or rip him to shreads.
> 
> If this news came out about The Rock though......


Well if that's the case then the only reason peope don't believe what Kenny is saying is because they're fans of Cena.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Choke2Death said:


> Cena fans also do the exact opposite. Hate when something negative about him comes out and say it's a lie but will cream their pants over how amazing he is if they hear something good like the latest wish he fulfilled and use it to justify cheering Cena at events even when his stupid ass character insults our intelligence with the same shit every week.
> 
> I've defended Cena many times and might do once here and there if he's hated for ridiculous reasons but with the bullshit he continues to produce on TV, I'm happy every time something bad is coming his way. (non-physical that is, I wouldn't wanna hear about him being run over or dying in a plane crash - that's for sure)
> 
> As for The Rock, what bad can come out about him? Unless it's murder, child molesting or something like that, I don't see much bad coming The Rock's way, specially in terms of loyalty since he's already divorced his ex-wife on good terms and brags about "getting pie" about every time he's on WWE TV, which means having random sex is part of him. And unlike Cena, there's nobody promoting him for being God's gift as the "perfect human being".


I'm neutral on Cena myself but seriously don't tell me that you can't read between the lines here? It's just two (Ken and Shad) people that WWE hated for their attitudes and now they think they got screwed and are thus blaming both Cena and the WWE for how there careers and lives turned out except themselves.

Lets me honest here both Cena and Rock have probably slept with more women then either Ron Jeremy and Wilt Chamberlain have combined. To think otherwise world simply be asinine and stupid. As far as "perfect human being" gimmick goes personally I think it was stupid gimmick to begin with and is one of the main reasons why I'm not a fan of Cena's anymore.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



LordKain said:


> I'm neutral on Cena myself but seriously don't tell me that you can't read between the lines here? It's just two (Ken and Shad) people that WWE hated for their attitudes and now they think they got screwed and are thus blaming both Cena and the WWE for how there careers and lives turned out except themselves.
> 
> Lets me honest here both Cena and Rock have probably slept with more women then either Ron Jeremy and Wilt Chamberlain have combined. To think otherwise world simply be asinine and stupid. As far as "perfect human being" gimmick goes personally I think it was stupid gimmick to begin with and is one of the main reasons why I'm not a fan of Cena's anymore.


But if Cena is so innocent, he would not have been picked by them instead of the whole company. It definitely tells me that he's at least somewhat guilty in the midst of this all.

And frankly, I don't give a damn how many women Cena (or Rock, for that matter) sleeps with, I envy him for that, but I just hate hypocrisy where his gimmick claims "Hustle. Loyalty. Respect." but in reality, he's the 180 of that.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Only if mainstream media actually cared about John Cena like they do Tiger Woods.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Thread closed by moderator so I will post here anyway...



> Another wrestler has come forward with claims that John Cena was unfaithful to his wife. Kris Katera, who worked with WWE as enhancement talent Chris Wellman and an extra from 2006 to 2010, vouches for Kenn Doane’s allegations toward the Cenation leader.
> 
> “*I worked with WWE on and off from 2006-2010 and can back up most everything you say about Cena and his cheating ways man!*” he tweeted to Doane on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

Once again, what is the point of these people coming out about Cena? Shad was pretty "eh", Kenn was considered a back stage headache, and this Chris dude was hired specifically to job. Did he even share a locker room or anything with the real Superstars?

I don't know if they are telling the truth (they probably are telling what they feel is the honest truth), but I fail to see what they hope to accomplish, other than getting blacklisted from WWE.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I've cleaned WWE bathrooms from 2001-2011 and I can tell how Cena is douchebag!


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



paulborklaserheyma said:


> Don't worry. You don't need to know.
> He was a very fotgettable wrestler.


Funny how this forgettable wrestler's opinion got such a huge thread


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

LOL Cena discusses his sex life with the Coach?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Vyed said:


> LOL Cena discusses his sex life with the Coach?


That is the biggest thing I'm taking from this new revelation. I didn't know Cena and Coach were that tight. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Vyed said:


> LOL Cena discusses his sex life with the Coach?


lol I know, what in the BLUE HELL is wrong with him?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

The coach is awesome guys.


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I never felt so much hatred for Cena until I saw this. Other people are saying that Cena's a good guy in the ring, has great potential; whelp, Kenny just made you think twice with his interview! Cena will and always will be a glorius winged .......


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I'm a huge Victoria fan, but I hate to burst her bubble. I was lucky enough to have dinner with a WWE Superstar in late 2005 and we were just shooting the sh** about backstage shenanigans and all that. During the conversation, he told me that Cena and Victoria used to hook up back in OVW, but they were still doing it in present day (at that time).

Now I understand Victoria had to made a rebuttal to protect her image, but I have to disagree with her because what she said is just simply not true.

- Vic


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Vic Capri said:


> I'm a huge Victoria fan, but I hate to burst her bubble. I was lucky enough to have dinner with a WWE Superstar in late 2005 and we were just shooting the sh** about backstage shenanigans and all that. During the conversation, he told me that Cena and Victoria used to hook up back in OVW, but they were still doing it in present day (at that time).
> 
> Now I understand Victoria had to made a rebuttal to protect her image, but I have to disagree with her because what she said is just simply not true.
> 
> - Vic


Maybe you should tweet your story.


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

got to remember Cena's Hustle loyalty and respect and squeak clean gimmick is infact a gimmick. who cares what he does off stage, has nothing to do with the gimmick he portrays infront of the camera's.

john cena is a legend imo

and id smash as many pasties as i could if i were he


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



buzzharvey22 said:


> got to remember Cena's Hustle loyalty and respect and squeak clean gimmick is infact a gimmick. who cares what he does off stage, has nothing to do with the gimmick he portrays infront of the camera's.
> 
> john cena is a legend imo
> 
> and id smash as many pasties as i could if i were he


The WWE and John Cena don't present Cena's Hustle, Loyalty, and Respect as a gimmick. All we hear about is how many make-a-wish kids he's seen and how he supports the troops and how great of a role model he is. We all know he's not perfect, but the WWE presents him as perfect and that's why a lot of people hate him. I honestly don't hate Cena personally. I'm just so fucking sick of the way the WWE shoves him down our damn throats every week like he's the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## The Livid One (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Ex-WWE Star Claims Cena Ruined His Relationship With James*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who the hell is this dude?


What are you, 12?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

The Rock has bucked many of the Diva's. Including Trish.

He bucked Eve Torres about 10 minutes before he had to go have his match at WM 28.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



buzzharvey22 said:


> got to remember Cena's Hustle loyalty and respect and squeak clean gimmick is infact a gimmick. who cares what he does off stage, has nothing to do with the gimmick he portrays infront of the camera's.


It is a gimmick, but they also try to connect it to the person. Have you heard Cena talk about why he doesn't turn heel? "I am me, in the ring this is who I am. I will never change. It may be hard to believe that I am such a good person, but it is real. I am the Tim Tebow of wrestling."


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



The-Rock-Says said:


> The Rock has bucked many of the Diva's. Including Trish.
> 
> He bucked Eve Torres about 10 minutes before he had to go have his match at WM 28.


Do you have any facts or evidence to support your claims?



Choke2Death said:


> It is a gimmick, but they also try to connect it to the person. Have you heard Cena talk about why he doesn't turn heel? "I am me, in the ring this is who I am. I will never change. It may be hard to believe that I am such a good person, but it is real. I am the Tim Tebow of wrestling."


Cena says these things because he has an image to protect. Do you think everything the President of the United States says is true? Of course not. It's all about image.



LordKain said:


> When Kenny was released not a single fuck was given by the IWC yet now that he's putting the bad mouth on Cena (IWC public enemy #1) he's an IWC darling. The truth is Ken was probably going to get released either way. Cena had nothing to do with it.


Nonsense. Kenny was a great talent that I had pegged for an upper-midcard role at the very least, and there were many people that were disappointed when he was released. Easily the most talented guy from the (highly underrated) Spirit Squad, other than NICKY.



itssoeasy23 said:


> the only reason why people believe what Kenny is saying is because they islike Cena and will use anything the discredit Cena, or rip him to shreads.


So, just to be clear...people will believe anyone that criticizes Cena? That's faulty logic. "Shreds", by the way.



LordKain said:


> Don't get me wrong I do think that Cena brings alot of the hate on himself for being such a corporate puppet and but a majority of it's nothing more then professional jealousy by a bunch of bitter, miserable, never was carny trash who couldn't/wouldn't draw flies in a shit factory.


Cena's the #1 guy. You'd be a corporate puppet as well if offered that position.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



The-Rock-Says said:


> The Rock has bucked many of the Diva's. Including Trish.
> 
> He bucked Eve Torres about 10 minutes before he had to go have his match at WM 28.


I've heard some stories about Trish but Eve?? 

Anyone else see this? It may've been posted already. Not saying they prove anything since it could be just friends hanging out and the site blowing it out of proportion. 

http://www.pwmania.com/artman/rare-photos-of-former-wwe-couple-randy-orton-mickie-james#.T-yCzBee7Ab


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Cena says these things because he has an image to protect. Do you think everything the President of the United States says is true? Of course not. It's all about image.


In which case, he deserves to be exposed for selling a fake image.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Choke2Death said:


> In which case, he deserves to be exposed for selling a fake image.


You weren't a Political Science major, were you? If you can find a President that has been 100% truthful with the public, I'd love to know about it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Vin Ghostal said:


> You weren't a Political Science major, were you? If you can find a President that has been 100% truthful with the public, I'd love to know about it.


I don't give a damn about politics or keep up with it as long as I'm able to enjoy my life.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Choke2Death said:


> I don't give a damn about politics or keep up with it as long as I'm able to enjoy my life.


Good for you. In that case, you might be wise to avoid commenting on the conduct of a political leader when conversing with those of us that are actually, you know, informed.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



RiZE said:


> I've heard some stories about Trish but Eve??
> 
> Anyone else see this? It may've been posted already. Not saying they prove anything since it could be just friends hanging out and the site blowing it out of proportion.
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/artman/rare-photos-of-former-wwe-couple-randy-orton-mickie-james#.T-yCzBee7Ab


Yep.

He banged her beside the popcorn stand. He was just warming up before he went and kicked Cena's ass.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Good for you. In that case, you might be wise to avoid commenting on the conduct of a political leader when conversing with those of us that are actually, you know, informed.


Never talked about politicians in the real world, though. So what's your point? And it's a little different to Cena's phoniness as his job is to entertain but he fails and still does the very thing fans hate in spite of their opinions. And unlike politicians, Cena never goes away. He's had his spot for 7 years and seems confident in keeping it for another 10 years. With politicians, you get to vote for your favorite candidate after a handful of years.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

I've seen those photos of Mickie and Randy before and they don't really prove anything. They could've been taken during a promotional tour since she was probably women's champ at the time.

And even if they were banging, it doesn't mean she and Cena weren't as well.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Choke2Death said:


> With politicians, you get to vote for your favorite candidate after a handful of years.


I fear you won't even get this, but...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



Vin Ghostal said:


> I fear you won't even get this, but...


Okay, some countries are super corrupted and controlled by dictators but I was just talking about the world in general and places where freedom actually exists such as the country I'm fortunate to live in. And my question is, what does politics have to do with this topic?

With that aside, that pic went hand-in-hand with the part of my post you quoted. :lol


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*

*Kenn Doane Apologizes To 'Tara' For John Cena Comments
*



> Kenn Doane has apologized for implicating Lisa Marie Varon (currently known as Tara in TNA Wrestling and formerly known as Victoria in WWE) as being involved in an extramarital affair with John Cena years ago in WWE.
> 
> He tweeted Wednesday without denial, "Never wanted Lisa to be involved obviously I was wrong 4 hinting towards her since she is the sweetest person ever. So for that im sorry."


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



deadmau said:


> *Kenn Doane Apologizes To 'Tara' For John Cena Comments
> *


Bit late for that now. The crappy thing about all this is he probably got the information from her while they were both on-screen boyfriend and girlfriend over on Smackdown.

On a personal note I think Ken's a real piece shit to do that to someone who's never hurt him and to screw over an old enemy who's currently going through a divorce over something that may or may not have happened like 4 years ago. Ever heard the term grow up Kenny? Maybe he should try it someday.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



deadmau said:


> *Kenn Doane Apologizes To 'Tara' For John Cena Comments
> *


Yeah, maybe if you kept your mouth shut and not to get your 15 minutes of shame


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kenny's much anticipated interview: Cena "Tiger Woods" Of WWE & Wanting Orton Fir*



virus21 said:


> Yeah, maybe if you kept your mouth shut and not to get your 15 minutes of shame


That's all I think this whole drama's been about since the beginning to tell you the truth.


----------

